# Naruto Chapter 556 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Sep 13, 2011)

Discuss Away. 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

Mizukage solos, makes Naruto cry.

Mizukage eventually gets bored and retreats to a diamond palace in the centre of the planet where he plots new ways to troll the weak thousand of miles above him.


----------



## Mongolia (Sep 13, 2011)

I predict Itachi schooling Kabuto and Madara


----------



## vered (Sep 13, 2011)

hopefully itachi ,madara and sasuke appear.


----------



## Klue (Sep 13, 2011)

Kabuto summons "him", let's go!!


----------



## Rama (Sep 13, 2011)

Gaara time


----------



## Gabe (Sep 13, 2011)

onoki blows up the clam. and i want to see the mizukages jutsus. wonder what he used on gaara to make him look that tired.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 13, 2011)

Probably mostly about Gaara vs. Mizukage.


----------



## ? (Sep 13, 2011)

I predict Mizukage being such a BAMF.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 13, 2011)

Edo Mizukage trolls a lot, then eventually gets sealed...but trolls again while getting sealed. Everyone cries a little for such an awesome troller getting sealed.

Something big happens at the end.


----------



## Selva (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't care about the Mizukage so I hope he gets sealed as soon as possible and let's get back to more interesting things


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 13, 2011)

mizukage rapes. naruto continues being epic.


----------



## HInch (Sep 13, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Edo Mizukage trolls a lot, then eventually gets sealed...but trolls again while getting sealed. Everyone cries a little for such an awesome troller getting sealed.
> 
> *Something big happens at the end*.



Mizukage revealing he wasn't sealed after all.




cbark42 said:


> mizukage rapes. naruto continues being epic.



Also this.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 13, 2011)

Gaara struggles against the Mizukage and recieves a power up which elevates him to be the strongest Kazekage of all times. That's how I expect this fight to go.

As for 556 in detail, I expect Kabuto to be pissed at the 3rds loss and take direct control over the Mizukage. Gaara will be in a pinch because even his sensor sand can't find the Mizukage but Onooki will help him when he's about to get killed. Then Onooki will share some intel about his skills to Gaara afterall he should know of his skills to some extend if the Mizukage and his teacher were equals who both died facing each other, and the chapter will end with Gaara about to start his counterattack.


----------



## jso (Sep 13, 2011)

Mizukage gets sealed and all of NF cry in unison. Giant uproar in the online community and the internet explodes.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Sep 13, 2011)

which chapter is end of volume really?


----------



## Penance (Sep 13, 2011)

Gaara vs Mizu, of course...


----------



## Crona (Sep 13, 2011)

Prolly Mizukage being a pimp....but I am having Madara withdrawal symptoms I need something to do with him in the next chapter even if its the sixth coffin.


----------



## 24 Hours (Sep 13, 2011)

Hopefully Kabuto will fail again


----------



## Lovely (Sep 13, 2011)

These past few chapters have been rather boring. I hope we get some actual story-line next time.


----------



## KillerFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Gaara and Naruto vs. Mizukage. Have a feeling Gaara's gonna die. Where's Oonoki?


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 13, 2011)

I was so confident the 6th coffin would be summoned last week and this week, logically I must predict it WON'T appear this time and it shall come to pass. 

Oh yeah, and I'm also interested to see what offensive jutsu Mizukage has.


----------



## Aiku (Sep 13, 2011)

I PREDICT ITACHI.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Sep 13, 2011)

Naruto rasengens the mizu


----------



## Gabe (Sep 13, 2011)

the end of the kages


----------



## Judecious (Sep 13, 2011)

Naruto beats the Mizukage


----------



## momma bravo (Sep 14, 2011)

Clamboss will show Gaara all that he can do.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 14, 2011)

*Chapter 556 Prediction: *  Gaara's Ultimate Defense

Since his capture by the Akatsuki, Gaara has perfected a new defense that is superior to his older Absolute Defense.   One where it like Itachi and Sasuke's Susanoo, where there is a strong defense with a strong offense as well.

He uses this new technique to finish locating the Mizukage's clam and destroying it, thus leaving the Mizukage vulnerable and quickly defeated.


----------



## Chappz316 (Sep 14, 2011)

Naruto get's genjutsu training against mizukage, but probs just defeats him by entering KCM mode and sensing him.


----------



## Setas1999 (Sep 14, 2011)

Gaara beats mizukage
Kabuto is pissed big time


----------



## Magnet (Sep 14, 2011)

the skill set of the mizukage and clam


----------



## Nimander (Sep 14, 2011)

Since we got a Saturday release and early chapter this week, are we getting a chapter next week?


----------



## Tomasoares (Sep 14, 2011)

-> Gaara and Oonoke are in a difficult fight against Mizukage.

-> Mizukage's hability is explained and exposed

-> They make a strategy plan to seal him.

-> The strategy is about to work, but Kabuto surprises everyone.

-> Muu appears and isolates Oonoki, breaking the allies plan. And in the other battlefield, the raikage breaks free from the seal somehow and uses black lighting.

-> The alliance is surprised and chapter ends.


----------



## Talis (Sep 14, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Since we got a Saturday release and early chapter this week, are we getting a chapter next week?



Again early release?


----------



## cloudsymph (Sep 14, 2011)

loool3 said:


> Again early release?



technically it won't be early again if it comes out the same time next week as it did this week,  if it comes out at the the times from previous weeks then it's late 

technicalities :ho


----------



## MihaiJ (Sep 14, 2011)

Itachi helps in battle again.. That would be too awesome!


----------



## Talis (Sep 14, 2011)

cloudsymph said:


> technically it won't be early again if it comes out the same time next week as it did this week,  if it comes out at the the times from previous weeks then it's late
> 
> technicalities :ho



So technically its a late release then


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Mizukage becomes the host to the juubi and cast the whole world into 1 big mirage.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Sep 14, 2011)

Gaara gets bailed out by Naruto a second time and then Naruto shows Gaara how to deal with Mizukage using the sensory skills of Sennin mode Clam Kage quickly gets sealed chapter ends with Bee just about to move to Naruto's location when he comes across Madara and the Edo Jinchuuruki


----------



## Mercury Smile (Sep 14, 2011)

Onoki finds the invisible Clam thanks to Gaara's sensor send. And he prepares to destroy it with Jinton. "I got you now!"
2nd Mizukage notices Onoki  and says "Stop, you fool!"
Fodder 1: "Hey... why is he aiming that thing at us?"
Fodder: 2: "Tsuchikage what are you doing?! Shi-"
Onoki drops his jutsu and couple dozen fodder are erased from existance. Clam respawns from another location.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 15, 2011)

onoki kills the clam and gaaras defeated the mizukage and after wards they make clam chowder before leaving to another battlefield.


----------



## HumanRage (Sep 15, 2011)

loool3 said:


> So technically its a late release then



this chapter was way too early, 6 days before actual retail store... this might create a ruckus in japan, like the infamous **ace** OP chapter

damn spoilers and insider guys, they gonna blow up their cover just like back then 

also, gaara time.


----------



## juUnior (Sep 16, 2011)

My 'official' prediction for the next chapter: Gaara fights the Second Mizukage dude from where it ended and we learn what is the weakness of Gaara's sand or sth <like, against suiton its useless or sth> We also learn that Oonoki was taken out offscreen BECAUSE if Gaara, a young type, is already panting, Oonoki should be resting somewhere now <not to mention the Mizukage dude knows how to deal with dust element user> Thus its left to Gaara vs Mizukage dude. Chapter focuses on Gaara bypassing his weakness one way or the other <I have no idea what Kishi will do>, and I'm rooting it will be sth EPIC from Gaara. IF chapter won't focuse solely on Gaara vs the Mizukage, I can also see Muu re-appearing and saying WHY he wasn't sealed and will fight Oonoki - that gves as 2 solo kage vs kage battles, this time for real. BUT I can also see this happening in the next next chapter <that with Muu xd>

And.. I DON'T WANT Naruto to interfere in any way in that/those fight/s. period.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is a WSJ preview.

The preview on the left margin of a page (off the naruto chap) says
"gaara vs the former mizukage!!
Naruto (bound) for where Sakura is!!"


----------



## Gabe (Sep 17, 2011)

the preview seems interesting. so naruto is heading toward sakura as expected i thought he would go to teams 7 location first. either to where kakashi or sakura were.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 17, 2011)

Well then I predict pairing wank.


----------



## Selva (Sep 17, 2011)

Pairing wank is always welcomed. It provides many lulz and whatnot 
But I'm not holding my breath cause this is a preview after all... and when was the last time a preview was right? :/


----------



## Lovely (Sep 17, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago, I believe.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 17, 2011)

Selva said:


> Pairing wank is always welcomed. It provides many lulz and whatnot
> But I'm not holding my breath cause this is a preview after all... and when was the last time a preview was right? :/



there was a point where 3 or 4 were right in a row a few weeks ago


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 17, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto (bound) for where Sakura is!!"


Sakura? Really? Does that mean the so-called female lead will actually do more in this entire war than dispatch that one Zetsu?

...

Nah, who am I kidding, all she'll get is a three panel appearance, one panel thinking of Sasuke, one cheering Naruto on and one punching Naruto for the hell of it.



Gabe said:


> there was a point where 3 or 4 were right in a row a few weeks ago



I think you must be remembering wrong. Previews being right several weeks in a row is a statistic impossibility. XD

Also even if the preview says it like this chances are that Naruto actually leaving towards Sakura's field hospital won't happen until 557 or 558.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 17, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Sakura? Really? Does that mean the so-called female lead will actually do more in this entire war than dispatch that one Zetsu?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


i was bored so i looked them up, this one were right one way or another and they were in a row and right  with some having no preview in between naruto vs A, "naruto again clashes with raikage!!can he outdo the 4th?","Naruto to the front! Meanwhile Gaara bearing a grudge against his father is?."Itachi and Nagato head for the distnation where?Naruto is!!", itachi tries to stop nagatos ultimate form. i got them from talks preview he gives us.


----------



## Saru (Sep 17, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Here is a WSJ preview.
> 
> The preview on the left margin of a page (off the naruto chap) says
> "gaara vs the former mizukage!!
> Naruto (bound) for where Sakura is!!"



I don't like where the story is going...


----------



## Lovely (Sep 17, 2011)

I suppose we're back to normal schedule now?


----------



## Mercury Smile (Sep 17, 2011)

I think Naruto is heading to Sakura to deal with the Zetsu problem that may still be there. And to tell her about him and Bee fighting the war in she didn't know already. I agree with her thinking of Sasuke and cheering on Naruto. I dont think he's going to her because he believes she can figure out 2nd Mizukage's/Clam's mirage jutsu. I hope she gets more action than just being the first one to take down a Zetsu. I hope most is 2nd Mizukage's fight, with the Sakura part near the end and Kabuto/Itachi/Madara at last page.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 17, 2011)

Generally the previews are only correct when they say something completely out of the blue, "Gaara's turn to fight!" and "Nagato and Itachi headed towards Naruto...?" are perfect examples of this, as neither had the slightest bit of foreshadowing to back them up. "Next week, the battle ends!" several times in a row during Sasuke v Deidara and "Naruto v Raikage! And then Kabuto does..." are examples of the opposite, seemingly logical predictions that don't really happen.

In short, this preview looks legit. Considering Sakura hasn't even been mentioned in forever.


----------



## Taijukage (Sep 18, 2011)

Sakura returns to the battlefield. Naruto meets up, deals with all the Zetsu clones, and they decide to rescue Yamato and Anko. 
Gaara takes on 2nd Mizukage with Onoki's help.



> I don't like where the story is going...


Why, because Sakura was mentioned? Sigh...I might as well prepare for another round of "Sakura is the devil and ruins the manga".


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 18, 2011)

I predict focus on the Nidaime Mizukage, who should be taken out, or close to it, by the end of the chapter.  Wouldn't be unexpected to see Kabuto though, considering that he must be feeling a tad frustrated with some of the recent setbacks.


----------



## takL (Sep 18, 2011)

i predict...or rather i hope to see what the father's medicine given to gaaras via gaara's mother can do.


----------



## kisame95 (Sep 18, 2011)

Gaara gets a power up and beats mizukage. Second to last pannle is itachi say he is close.....last panel is the 6th coffin cracking open the slightest bit...


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 18, 2011)

I remeber when the caption said Naruto vs Itachi and we only saw like 2 pages of talking.


----------



## Rama (Sep 18, 2011)

1.Gaara is fighting Mizukage

2. Naruto arrives to help Gaara.

3. Naruto senses an unseen force

4. Is Muu he has escaped somehow.

5. Naruto tries to defeat Muu but some strange techniques doesnt allow them to seal him.

6. Gaara is unable to attack Mizukage since he falls for the clam genjutsu..

7. Eventually Naruto makes up a plan 

8. Muu and Mizukage kill each other

9. Madara arrives to B's location-> to be continue.


----------



## Addy (Sep 18, 2011)

itachi rescues gaara


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 18, 2011)

Could the entire chapter really be dedicated to Mizukage? 

I'm guessing we'll at least get some cut away to Madara/Zetsu/Kabuto/Sasuke.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 18, 2011)

maybe some info on what madara is up to, the mizukage gets beat by a gaara onoki combo attack. naruto goes on to the next battle.


----------



## Pastelduck (Sep 18, 2011)

I predict something to do with sand...that is all I got.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 18, 2011)

3/4 on Gaara

1/4 on Itachi


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 18, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> 3/4 on Gaara
> 
> 1/4 on Itachi



1/4 Tobi


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 18, 2011)

I just hope the mizukage is defeated next chapter. I want it to get to the good parts already. cmonn


----------



## NightShadow (Sep 18, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> I just hope the mizukage is defeated next chapter. I want it to get to the good parts already. cmonn



what do you mean that is the good part?


----------



## Taijukage (Sep 18, 2011)

He probably means the Naruto vs Sasuke/Itachi vs Kabuto stuff.


----------



## Klue (Sep 19, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> I just hope the mizukage is defeated next chapter. I want it to get to the good parts already. cmonn



Just for that, I hope he last as long as the Sandaime Raikage.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Sep 19, 2011)

Haven't given a "prediction" for awhile so here it goes - 

3/4 of the chapter (12 pages) will be dedicated to Gaara VS 2nd Mizukage and 1/4 (4 pages) will show Naruto arriving at Sakura's location to deal with the Zetsu problem at the end. Next week's chapter should conclude the fight and Naruto will probably move on to the other battlefields.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2011)

Klue said:


> Just for that, I hope he last as long as the Sandaime Raikage.



even longer 


seriously, the raikage is awesome but has 0 personality or background as i was interested to know how did he make his village strong without relying on KGs, special chakra or other hax. I even expected to him fight the third hokage 


i hopw we see the mizukage fight the second hokage at least


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 19, 2011)

I hope we'll get at least few chapter for Mizukage, he's the most awesome amongst the Edo Kages.

So I predict full chapter Gaara vs. Mizukage and chapter ends with Gaara gaining upper hand as he figures how to defeat Mizukage.


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 19, 2011)

hai guys been long time

gon get sazuke in dis chaptr yea


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 19, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> Sakura returns to the battlefield. Naruto meets up, deals with all the Zetsu clones, and they decide to rescue Yamato and Anko.
> Gaara takes on 2nd Mizukage with Onoki's help.



You're expecting an awful lot from Sakura considering the fact that all she's done on the battlefield is heal people. 

Anyway how many people even know that Yamato and Anko are missing? A few people saw Yamato taken but I'm not sure they told anyone, and same goes for Anko (wasn't her entire squad killed, actually?)


----------



## Agony (Sep 19, 2011)

i predict another kage chapter.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 19, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> A few people saw Yamato taken but I'm not sure they told anyone



Sakura knows and she told to inform HQ about him


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 19, 2011)

Hashirama said:


> 1.Gaara is fighting Mizukage
> 
> 2. Naruto arrives to help Gaara.
> 
> ...



I think this is a little more likely.

anyway, if Naruto saves Gaara here it's neatly ticked off his 'not losing to Gaara' motivation.


----------



## Ginkurage (Sep 19, 2011)

Mizukage being awesome before his untimely demise.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 19, 2011)

I predict we'll find out the Mizukage's jutsu are the result of mixing the yin element to suiton techniques.

The mizukage tells everyone the dust element is useless against him, he never died because of Muu, he died because he accidently trolled himself. (His power is too much even for himself... )

Last page - Mizukage solos Onoki.

Cliffhanger - A person even the dust element cannot win against!

...


----------



## Ferno (Sep 19, 2011)

Gaara's sand and Muu's dust release both involve applying immense pressure to their targets. Given that the Mizukage can resist such high pressure jutsus, he'll either be very fast or very slippery. However, he seemed quite still and solid last chapter, so I just can't predict his power.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 19, 2011)

maybe sakura tells naruto that yamato was captured and he decides to go and rescue him


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 19, 2011)

NightShadow said:


> what do you mean that is the good part?


Sasuke/kabuto/zetsu/madara/itachi.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 19, 2011)

war needs more good guy deaths.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> war needs more good guy deaths.



vote on gaara's death and mizukae taking away his place


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 19, 2011)

I hope Onoki and some other named people die but Im starting to doubt it.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 19, 2011)

i doubt any important good guys will die. that is why no name characters exist for.


----------



## Neoreobeem (Sep 19, 2011)

I say this chapter will be split between Gaara fighting the Mizukage and other fights elsewhere. Sasuke might show up for a panel or 2.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 19, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Edo Mizukage trolls a lot, then eventually gets sealed...but trolls again while getting sealed. Everyone cries a little for such an awesome troller getting sealed.
> 
> Something big happens at the end.



Updating my predication, the big thing that happens at the end is White Zetsu informing Madara of Sasuke. Madara says "All according to plan" then confessed his love to Zetsu, only to be killed by me, no one can have Zetsu but me says they shall get ready for the Moon's Eye Plan, which is to happen in only a few more hours.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 19, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Updating my predication, the big thing that happens at the end is White Zetsu informing Madara of Sasuke. Madara says "All according to plan" then confessed his love to Zetsu, only to be killed by me, no one can have Zetsu but me says they shall get ready for the Moon's Eye Plan, which is to happen in only a few more hours.



I approve of this  

Need more Madara


----------



## firedragonde (Sep 19, 2011)

Hm, i hope when Oonoki enters the fight with the Mizukage we will get some flashbacks from Muu vs. 2nd Mizukage. Would be epic to see how the killed each others.


----------



## Penance (Sep 19, 2011)

MOAR Kakashi...probably not...


----------



## Turrin (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm thinking the chapter is Mizukage beating down Gaara, who uses a few impressive sand moves to stay alive, than at the end of the chapter Naruto shows up.


----------



## Addy (Sep 19, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I'm thinking the chapter is Mizukage beating down Gaara, who uses a few impressive sand moves to stay alive, than at the end of the chapter Naruto shows up.



much better 

naruto took the spot light against two kages now. it's time he let others fight on their own. seriously, it's became as everyone predicted when he fights. the rest are mostly useless.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 19, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I'm thinking the chapter is Mizukage beating down Gaara, who uses a few impressive sand moves to stay alive, than at the end of the chapter Naruto shows up.



Naruto beating all three Kages? I hope so


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 19, 2011)

I foresee a better explaination of Yin Release. From the Mizukage.


----------



## Klue (Sep 19, 2011)

I foresee a better raping than any seen from Naruto's opposition to date. From the Mizukage.


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe Killer Bee will help Gaara? We don't need Naruto to save everyone from a 3rd kage...

Regardless, I'm praying for a cut away to Sasuke/Madara/Kabuto. Mizukage is really cool, but Kishi has teased us long enough.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 19, 2011)

mainly gaara/ ooniki vs n.mizukage.

maybe a sasuke/ madara/ kabuto (trump cards) tease.


----------



## gershwin (Sep 19, 2011)

Probably Mizukage vs Gaara will happen off panel.
Just like Kakashis rampage


----------



## Penance (Sep 19, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Probably Mizukage vs Gaara will happen off panel.
> Just like Kakashis rampage



He's not done, yet...


----------



## Gabe (Sep 19, 2011)

if naruto facing the mizukage it will be to learn how to face a genjutsu user. the fight vs the raikage  thought him how to face someone with a strong and impenetrable shield and being calm and looking for a weakness. seem as learning experiences when he faces madara and sasuke.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 19, 2011)

where are you uchiha madara? Come forth and destroy beeeeeee


----------



## Penance (Sep 19, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> where are you uchiha madara? Come forth and destroy beeeeeee



It'll never happen....


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 19, 2011)

If that preview is to be trusted then I predict some panels dedicated to Gaara & Oonoki (and perphaps Naruto) against Mizukage and at the end the chapter shows Chiyo reaching the medical corps, where Sakura currently is.



Klue said:


> I foresee a better raping than any seen from Naruto's opposition to date. From the Mizukage.



I hope that clam opens.


----------



## Synn (Sep 19, 2011)

Hope we'll get some Mizukage vs. Black Zetsu this week.


----------



## DremolitoX (Sep 19, 2011)

Hopefully we see the bad-ass gay french kage stomp gaara. I can't stand him.


----------



## kevkashi (Sep 19, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Probably Mizukage vs Gaara will happen off panel.
> *Just like Kakashis rampage*


Look below


Penance said:


> He's not done, yet...


qft...son


Synn said:


> Hope we'll get some Mizukage vs. Black Zetsu this week.


definitely would be dope. I'm curious about both of their all out fighting abilities. 


DremolitoX said:


> Hopefully we see the bad-ass gay french kage stomp gaara. I can't stand him.


Why u hating on Gaara for


----------



## hellohi (Sep 19, 2011)

I predict Naruto will come close to beating the Mizukage/finding out how his jutsu works. I am also hoping that Muu will come back since the Raikage "stalled" for his allies, the real Naruto is right there so I would hope that Kabuto does something useful.

Any hope of getting an early chapter tomorrow? Why was there an early one last week?


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 19, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Hopefully we see the bad-ass gay french kage stomp gaara. I can't stand him.



fucking word. Gaara was my favorite character for the most part in part 1. (until I saw itachi) but for some reason, I NOW DESPISE this ginger looking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## うずまきナルト (Sep 19, 2011)

war is in di air!


----------



## santanico (Sep 19, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Hopefully we see the bad-ass gay french kage stomp gaara. I can't stand him.



Gaara's boss, deal with it 

I hate speculating but, most likely see the end of that dude Gaara is fighting


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 19, 2011)

This is getting stupid. Where the hell is Madara?

Is he taking a dump or something? You think he'd be more active at this point considering that this is the day he'll finally accomplish his hundred year goal.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Sep 20, 2011)

I want to see Kakashi and gai vs the swordsmen, I want to see the six paths of madara, I want to see the sixth coffin, I want to see interesting twists and fights.

I def. don't care about gaara struggling against an overrated kage and then naruto finishing him off with a mini rasenshiruken!


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 20, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> This is getting stupid. Where the hell is Madara?
> 
> Is he taking a dump or something? You think he'd be more active at this point considering that this is the day he'll finally accomplish his hundred year goal.



best are saved for later


----------



## Judecious (Sep 20, 2011)

Naruto helps Gaara finish Nidaime and hopefully a few panels with Sasuke


----------



## Siroichi (Sep 20, 2011)

Gaara vs Mizukage and Naruto talking with Sakura about Sasuke-kun


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hopefully we get our long-overdue explanation on Ying Release and Yang Release, the former at least is pretty likely.  Would much rather see the mystery coffin but some offensive jutsu from Mizukage and an Inton explanation would be enough for me. 



Funkfreed said:


> This is getting stupid. Where the hell is Madara?
> 
> Is he taking a dump or something? You think he'd be more active at this point considering that this is the day he'll finally accomplish his hundred year goal.



Madara, the legendary shinobi of ages past, and the man who took the power of all 7 bijuu and their jins, is about to go on a rampage.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 20, 2011)

I predict:
- Gaara and Ohnoki vs 2nd Mizukage (Trollkage raeps)
- Naruto and Gaara vs 2nd Mizukage (Ohnoki got neutralized)
- We see what Raikage A and Tsunade are up to
- 2nd Mizukage's clam jutsu gets figured out by Shikaku who then sends telepathic message to Naruto (chapter ends)

And I pet that the chapter after this, 2nd Mizukage will be sealed after a brief flashback. That chapter will end with the 6 paths of Madara facing Killer Bee. Watch this space.


----------



## Superstars (Sep 20, 2011)

ITACHI DIES!!!!!!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto helps Gaara finish Nidaime and hopefully a few panels with Sasuke



Pretty much. Mizukage will launch the ultimate attack and Gaara will block it with his shield. Then Naruto will arrive, try a few rasengans failing misreably. Then he is going to stop and think and come up with an ass pull counter and defeat Mizukage in 1 panel.

Not sure about the Sasuke bit, might as well skip to Itachi.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 20, 2011)

- Gaara vs. Mizukage takes most of the chapter
- Killer B arrives and he leaves with Naruto to the med camp

I don't think we'll see either Itachi or Sasuke for a while.


----------



## Nat3senju (Sep 20, 2011)

I just woke up, had the weirdest dream...
I was browsing NF, came to the Telegrams and there was one post in the spoiler thread... It was saying (I still remember most of the post, it's still fresh in my memory)

"WOW, English trans before Chinese trans  Thx to Hyuga.
So, this episode says Kakashi, Might Guy and Neji make appearance
.
.
Sasuke comes, Kakashi says since was Hokage, Sasuke, you know that?"


Yeah, the spoiler was written in broken english, the two dots over there are lines that I don't remember, and the last line wasn't like that... I just remember it talking about Sasuke, Kakashi and Hokage, didn't make much sense.

By the way, is there any user nicknamed Hyuga that posts spoilers here?

God dammit, if any of this shit turns out real I'm going to start paying more attention to my dreams.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 20, 2011)

Kishi's Uchiha love is crazy enough to have the cliffhanger be Itachi vs Mizukage. The young generation surpasses the old.

The non-crazy Itachi fans and the rest of NF will be -


----------



## FearTear (Sep 20, 2011)

Superstars said:


> ITACHI DIES!!!!!!



He's already dead, thanks


----------



## Joshu (Sep 20, 2011)

I dunno about this chapter, but Naruto-Bee-Gaara take on 2nd Mizukage. 

Itachi uses Izunagi vs Kabuto.  

Madara floats to the surface again.


----------



## Leon (Sep 20, 2011)

Gaara gets sodomized by Mizukage-Sama. Naruto tries to save him only to hit Bee thanks to the clam's Genjutsu. Gaara, Bee, Onoki and Naruto all fight the Mizukage but continously fail because of his godly skills. Mizukage manages to hack Edo Tensei an like Itachi is given his freedom back, but continues to fight for the lolz. Itachi's clone shows up because he foresaw Naruto might need to have his ass saved again. He manages to decipher the Genjutsu and the 5 of them manage to defeat the Mizukage after an epic battle.

Just as the sealing team moves in to mummify him a sudden gust of wind cuts the cloth before it can reach the Mizukage. Temari appears and professes her lust love for the Mizukage. She unleashes an advanced form of her Kirikirimai to distract everyone and flees with the Mizukage to parts unknown. Kabuto rages, Gaara and Naruto cry, Itachi is dissapoint. Temari eventually is impregnated with edo seed before Edo Tensei is dispelled by Itachi. She then births the most powerful shinobi to ever exist after the war is over, who will be the future final villian for Konohamaru, Finit?.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 20, 2011)

Wild Prediction : 

Konohomaru arrives @the scene. Summons Enma who for some reason is immune to genjutsu. He proceeds to solo the Mizukage after a decent fight.


----------



## Shadow050 (Sep 20, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Wild Prediction :
> 
> Konohomaru arrives @the scene. Summons Enma who for some reason is immune to genjutsu. He proceeds to solo the Mizukage after a decent fight.



if this were to happen, i'd be -ing and -ing at the chapter like crazy.

it'd be a mortal sin to give konohamaru such ridiculous rep/cred/etc while various other characters continue to be ignored into oblivion and obscurity


----------



## Joshu (Sep 20, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Wild Prediction :
> 
> Konohomaru arrives @the scene. Summons Enma who for some reason is immune to genjutsu. He proceeds to solo the Mizukage after a decent fight.



Hey, at least Konohamaru would finaly summon some damned monkeys.

I'm for it.

Almost as likely as Anko jumping up and saving the day.

From Itachi's group effort speech, I think the Rookie 9 will be there for Madara's Edo Tenseis' fight.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Sep 20, 2011)

Ohnoki dies saving garra or by taking out muu with some super powered life ending jutsu.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 20, 2011)

Shadow050 said:


> if this were to happen, i'd be -ing and -ing at the chapter like crazy.
> 
> it'd be a mortal sin to give konohamaru such ridiculous rep/cred/etc while various other characters continue to be ignored into oblivion and obscurity



Ok replace Konohomaru with Neji. 

Neji summons Enma and Enma solos the fight


edit : 
no spoilaz today ? Fuck.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 20, 2011)

Low probability of another Sasuke spotting imo. High probability of Naruto re-powering up and trotting off to exchange some super emo comments to "encourage" Gaara.


----------



## auem (Sep 20, 2011)

i think gaara alone will handle mizukage...gaara hype...
one panel of sasuke at least and may be kabuto makes some more progress to call 6th coffin..


----------



## Benn Beckman0 (Sep 20, 2011)

prediction meets bee and gaara fights mizukage..


I wanna know what black zetzu can do..I'm only interested in madara if he fights with awesome nature manipulation attacks......rinnegan users should be able to do that, right ? I hate that nagato didn't show anything like that in a real fight and didn't use his rain sensing mambochambo...I really liked that,too..enough naruto, just combine the two modes already and shut the hell up about your jesus shit..Itachi doesn't like your messiah thing,too..and he is right!


----------



## AoshiKun (Sep 20, 2011)

I hope Mizukage really kill some important char but knowing Kishimoto I doubt it will happen


----------



## Sorin (Sep 20, 2011)

Mizukage kills Naruto. 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## auem (Sep 20, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> I hope Mizukage really kill some important char but knowing Kishimoto I doubt it will happen



at the start of the war,i thought onoki would definitely die and perhaps raikage and tsunade too..
but onoki is still alive and no sign of much danger(unless muu comes back again)..i also doubt now whether raikage or tsunade will fall in the hand of madara..


----------



## CA182 (Sep 20, 2011)

I predict gaara's ultimate defence gets squished by a clam. 

Then the "Fuck You Ninja" saves the day.


----------



## HInch (Sep 20, 2011)

Clam trolls Gaara and Oonoki, has to be taken down by Naruto and probably fluily because the clam is the man.

POETRY


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm dead serious if there is no Uchiha this week, I'm not going to rate it a 1 as Kishi seems to be stalling at this point.

I'm all forward for Naruto getting some fight time (he needs it), but come on why is Garra getting more fight time than Kakashi????


Kishi is just being outright disrespectful at this point.


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2011)

we see itachi sealing several edo tense with one strike shish kebab style


----------



## CA182 (Sep 20, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> I'm dead serious if there is no Uchiha this week, I'm not going to rate it a 1 as Kishi seems to be stalling at this point.
> 
> I'm all forward for Naruto getting some fight time (he needs it), but come on why is Garra getting more fight time than Kakashi????
> 
> ...



Would it make any difference if the panel time this week was of the Nidaime Mizukage? 

I like the Uchiha's but lets be honest, their personalities are usually one-faced at any time.



Addy said:


> we see itachi sealing several edo tense with one strike shish kebab style


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 20, 2011)

My sources tell me that Kakashi will make an appearance in this chapter 

My sources are right 7% of the time   .


----------



## gershwin (Sep 20, 2011)

I hope this chapter will end all this kage business. So we can move to other characters.
Im still waiting for Rock Lee fight.



> My sources tell me that Kakashi will make an appearance in this chapter


If only Kishi could hear your words...


----------



## akif24 (Sep 20, 2011)

CA182 said:


> Would it make any difference if the panel time this week was of the Nidaime Mizukage?
> 
> I like the Uchiha's but lets be honest, their personalities are usually one-faced at any time.



Agreed, Mizukage is awesome!

Itachi might be different now; with Naruto at-least there was a new dimension.

Even considering their personalities though, the Uchihas are plot catalysts, and that's not a bad thing.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 20, 2011)

akif24 said:


> Agreed, Mizukage is awesome!
> 
> Itachi might be different now; with Naruto at-least there was a new dimension.
> 
> Even considering their personalities though, *the Uchihas are plot catalysts*, and that's not a bad thing.



That's very true, but lots of plot and no personality is boring.

Also Itachi might have changed with Naruto, but I bet he's completely stoic again next time he appears. 
Sasuke will be "Raging" at more trees. 
Madara will be fondling Fu and Yugito.  (If that happens I will lmao)


----------



## geminis (Sep 20, 2011)

This chapter needs some Mizukage or some Itachi in it....anything else would be uncivilized.


----------



## Ezekial (Sep 20, 2011)

seriously hoping for some Uchiha madness this week, Maybe Madara or Sauce stomping the alliance or Itachi stomping some edo's.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 20, 2011)

I want the full chapter to be about Gaara vs Nidaime Mizukage...anything else is copper.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2011)

i think the clam will have to be destroyed before anyone takes out the mizukage. so maybe it gets blown up by onoki or hit by a rasengan by naruto. then gaara uses his sand to crush the mizukage


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 20, 2011)

Im pretty sure Nidaime Mizukage is also deadly even if the clam gets destroyed. (which will only be a mirage)


----------



## B.o.t.i (Sep 20, 2011)

mizukage to get hype.


----------



## lathia (Sep 20, 2011)

I love new characters, but sadly, all these new edos are holding up the fights that I want to see. 

Anyways, Mizukage vs Gaara and finally Kakashi's Rampage :ho. Then onto Sasuke, Madara, KB, etc!


----------



## Nuzents (Sep 20, 2011)

I ready to see if Kishi will make a grown up Naruto manga, like you could consider this Dragonball and will he make a DBZ... (sure, this is longer than dragonball but you should get my point)


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 20, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> I ready to see if Kishi will make a grown up Naruto manga, like you could consider this Dragonball and will he make a DBZ... (sure, this is longer than dragonball but you should get my point)



After Naruto ends there will be anime only Naruto GT where Naruto becomes kid again


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 20, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Im pretty sure Nidaime Mizukage is also deadly even if the clam gets destroyed. (which will only be a mirage)



I'm pretty sure you're going to change your sig when the next chapter comes out.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Sep 20, 2011)

Nidaime Mizukage continues being a troll. In an epic way.

The 6th coffin is revealed.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Sep 20, 2011)

I nominate hatake kakashi's appearance!


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2011)

when was the last time kakashi appeared in the manga, seems like a very long time. like with the sasuke ems predictions every week till it was shown kakashis appearance should come soon. people are always predicting he will appear it was the same with sasuke. it may not be this week but someday the prediction will come true.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 20, 2011)

I think Kakashi was last seen here in chapter 537...
this attack

Edit: No, wait there's one panel of him in 541...
this attack


----------



## kumaTIC (Sep 20, 2011)

more troll by mizukage !


----------



## Superstars (Sep 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> He's already dead, thanks


I mean dead and gone dead and gone.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 20, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> I'm pretty sure you're going to change your sig when the next chapter comes out.





Maybe...i dont want to use synn like a work horse though.


----------



## Shadow050 (Sep 20, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ok replace Konohomaru with Neji.
> 
> Neji summons Enma and Enma solos the fight
> 
> ...



 that would be acceptable then




lol


----------



## Addy (Sep 20, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> My sources tell me that Kakashi will make an appearance in this chapter
> 
> My sources are right 7% of the time   .



my sources are right 8% of the time  

so 


Addy said:


> we see itachi sealing several edo tense with one strike shish kebab style



is canon


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 20, 2011)

gaara: Damn, mizukage is unbelievably powerful, I am nowhere near his power level

mizukage: you realize I've stood still this entire battle, your mind knows that you cannot defeat me so it gave up

naruto: Gaara, has mizukage really brought you to such a pitiful state, it's even worst than that time you were crying 

gaara: I know, I just feel so sad that I let everyone down , myself, my frien...

gaara's dad: "breaks out of the seal" don't even try lying and saying you have friends gaara 

naruto: "rasengan, gaara's dad dies" so as I was saying, you must never give up, believe it

2nd mizukage: you guys done yet?  my clam is pretty damn hungry

Dodai: the 2nd mizukage is well known for fighting the entire iwagakure single clammedly, nobody can defeat him 

naruto: is that what you think? I will never give up until I become hoka....

"clam eats naruto"

killer bee: finally back from taking my piss, it's time to help naru...

"clam eats killer bee"

temari: Clam, if you have a second I would like to get to know you better

ino: oh no, WE GONNA DIE 

choji:  not while my face is brimming with confid...

"clam eats choji"

Dodai: oh great, that's perfect, the clam is using choji's wings to fly, we gonna die 

itachi: I have come to save everyone 

2nd Mizukage: who're you, and why'd you bring a throne with you?

"5 minutes pass with mirages and genjutsu everywhere"

itachi: you were in my genjutsu from the very start

mizukage: your "very start" was only a mirage

itachi: I can catch you in genjutsu with a single finger

mizukage: it's a mirage, you have no finger unless I allow it

itachi: tsukiyomi 

mizukage: Clam

...

itachi: it seems like I have won 

mizukage: no, you are wrong. I won because I am *THE WEASEL*

itachi: then who am I?

mizukage: obito ...it was all a mirage


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 20, 2011)

Ezekial said:


> seriously hoping for some Uchiha madness this week, Maybe Madara or Sauce stomping the alliance or Itachi stomping some edo's.



This. I want to see any uchiha just go straight up Mike Tyson on a friend


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> This. I want to see any uchiha just go straight up Mike Tyson on a friend



you want them to bite someones ear off


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 20, 2011)

That works too I guess lol. But naw I meant like I wana see somebody get destroyed.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 20, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> That works too I guess lol. But naw I meant like I wana see somebody get destroyed.



yea same here. it's been too long since an uchiha went completely crazy and destroyed others.

maybe we'll get and itachi vs edo rampage (on panel, unlike kakashi's off panel rampage)


----------



## Judecious (Sep 20, 2011)

We see Kakashi soloing each Swordsmen


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> We see Kakashi soloing each Swordsmen






Are you sure it hasn't happened already? 

But i know Kishi will show us his rampage sooner or later....when he figures out what the hell kinda crazy jutsus is Kakashi going to bring out.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I think Kakashi was last seen here in chapter 537...
> here
> 
> Edit: No, wait there's one panel of him in 541...
> here



please Kishi, show us how Kakashi is fairing....


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Sep 20, 2011)

MS81 said:


> please Kishi, show us how Kakashi is fairing....



I think it is safe to say he is still on his rampage........


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 20, 2011)

S.Raikage should've bought Kabuto enough time to gather the necessary amount of chakra to summon his trump card. But I wonder where exactly Kabuto will summoned it, like in what battlefield.

I am sure this will be the chapter's theme throughout it.


----------



## Sagitta (Sep 20, 2011)

ughhh I dont wanna wait up too long but Ill enjoy the chapter tomorrow on Wednesday like I'm used to *I GUESS*

I think we should get the kages out of the way right now. Muu and Mizukage are going to face Naruto and Gaara big timey but I would enjoy the chapter if it had to do with the 7 swordsman of the mist. I want Kabuto to summon the mizukage to the battlefield where the swordsman are and just kill everyone there. That way Naruto will want to avenge Kakashi and it will get me all riled up for next weeks manga


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 20, 2011)

Mercury Smile said:


> Same here. I leave my comp on during my sleep and one of the things I do as soon as I wake up is check the Telegrams and read spoilers. Btw how many hours can we expect our first spoiler? Still hoping Onoki dies in this battle. We need a named death now.



tenten and sakura are named characters. on that note i too want mizukage to kill some named characters


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2011)

MS81 said:


> please Kishi, show us how Kakashi is fairing....



we will see him when a naruto clones saves him


----------



## Sagitta (Sep 20, 2011)

I wonder what this trumph card is?


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 20, 2011)

Mercury Smile said:


> Same here. I leave my comp on during my sleep and one of the things I do as soon as I wake up is check the Telegrams and read spoilers. Btw how many hours can we expect our first spoiler? Still hoping Onoki dies in this battle. We need a named death now.



I dont.

Im tired of the "old guy die first" trope.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think the forums would explode in cheer if Nidaime Mizukage started taking out named charchters like a hit man. haha


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 21, 2011)

kishi did it purposely. he made nagato absorb hachibi's chakra so that he would look young for orochimaru in totsuka sword. that entire fight was orochimaru fan service


----------



## Chibason (Sep 21, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why are people still anticipating a good guy dying?



It's official. No good guys will die in this 'war'....well except fodder but who's counting them...

oh and Killer B. He gonna die soon. 

My prediction-

Mizukage trololololols in the name of justice.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Sep 21, 2011)

More hype for Naruto. He once again outwits a kage and defeats him. Everyone jizzes their pants on how awesome Naruto is.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Sep 21, 2011)

I predict gaara ,sasuke, itachi and kabuto in this chapter. I will accept plus reps when I am right.


----------



## Summers (Sep 21, 2011)

I dont think Gaara will fight more, whats the point? we know what he does, he uses sand and mashed bitches up. How many fights has he had? sometimes it feels he has had more than Naruto. No, Naruto will fight Mizukage and we will see how sage mode or RM fairs against Genjutsu at last.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

I wouldn't expect Sasuke or Itachi anytime soon.


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

No Itachi or Sasuke, then I demand Madara.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 21, 2011)

We dont need Naruto fighting any more kages. Leave Nidaime Mizukage and possibly killer bee to fight him.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 21, 2011)

Hopefully some Mei vs Black Zetsu or Kakashi. 

Why is everyone excited for this chapter?


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

Raging Bird said:


> Hopefully some Mei vs Black Zetsu or Kakashi.
> 
> Why is everyone excited for this chapter?



Because it's fairly hard to predict, or feels so. Anything is bound to happen with a wild Nidaime Mizukage at large.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 21, 2011)

Klue said:


> Because it's fairly hard to predict, or feels so. Anything is bound to happen with a wild Nidaime Mizukage at large.



Once the clam got summoned it was all over.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 21, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I wouldn't expect Sasuke or Itachi anytime soon.



Sasuke finally came out (lol) recently. Kishimoto's been pretty good lately at featuring characters majorly after teasing them briefly. Though there's not much for him to do except randomly run into Itachi.


----------



## Aiku (Sep 21, 2011)

> It's likely JUMP will be delayed this week due to Typhoon Roke. Impossible to know for sure when we'll have it, hopefully before Thu.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 21, 2011)

Klue said:


> No Itachi or Sasuke, then I demand *Madara*.



Last person I want to see.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 21, 2011)

Interestingly the posts on 2ch don't seem to be mentioning the Typhoon at all, take that how you will.

And I hope we get an explanation on why summoning the mystery guy is so special, I don't see why Mizukage couldn't easily summon him in the middle of the mirage considering nobody would notice until it's too late.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 21, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Interestingly the posts on 2ch don't seem to be mentioning the Typhoon at all, take that how you will.
> 
> And I hope we get an explanation on why summoning the mystery guy is so special, I don't see why Mizukage couldn't easily summon him in the middle of the mirage considering nobody would notice until it's too late.



Kabuto might need to specially prepare the 6th coffin with a talisman and the right equipment and stuff. Presumably he did that for all the other Edo Tensei before they were sent out.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Interestingly the posts on 2ch don't seem to be mentioning the Typhoon at all, take that how you will.
> 
> And I hope we get an explanation on why summoning the mystery guy is so special, I don't see why Mizukage couldn't easily summon him in the middle of the mirage considering nobody would notice until it's too late.



Wait just a minute... 

You wanna stick what's gonna be a crazy overpowered character behind a repeating mirage... 
That's kabuto's winning strategy right there.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Sep 21, 2011)

> ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E
> 行く前にここ見て良かった。
> Tさん私も、あとで電話して聞いてみます！
> 
> ...



ohana posted in the same thread as T dunno what she says


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 21, 2011)

?Sasuke? said:


> ohana posted in the same thread as T dunno what she says



What was T's post she was replying to? Just says "I'm glad I came here before going. I too will (something about a phone) later."


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Sep 21, 2011)

i'll go and check


> 377 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. ：2011/09/21(水) 15:47:36.48 発信元:143.90.177.36
> 
> わー
> まだ入荷しないってもしかして今日来ないのかな・・・・
> ...



this one


----------



## sagroth (Sep 21, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> What was T's post she was replying to? Just says "I'm glad I came here before going. I too will (something about a phone) later."



So she's not getting it either it seems.


Ffffuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## kaze1028 (Sep 21, 2011)

ohana said the store which she buys the magazine won't get the magazine today.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 21, 2011)

?Sasuke? said:


> i'll go and check
> 
> 
> this one



Apparently T is gonna wait til later because of bad weather.


----------



## vered (Sep 21, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Apparently T is gonna wait til later because of bad weather.



so basically we are all depending on T for spoilers since ohana wont be able to get them today so it seems.


----------



## Hitt (Sep 21, 2011)

Hmm..not too late for a prediction then?

How about some trolling.  I predict Sakura will make an appearance.  

And yes, sadly, there are several fans these days who consider her just showing up on a PANEL as a troll.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

So spoilers are gonna be late... :/


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 21, 2011)

vered said:


> so basically we are all depending on T for spoilers since ohana wont be able to get them today so it seems.



It seems more like neither of them know if the magazine came because neither have gone to check. So it's a maybe either way. 

EDIT: Didn't notice the time on T's first post until now, the time he said to wait until is 45 minutes from now. So we should know around then whether or not Jump arrived on time.


----------



## kaze1028 (Sep 21, 2011)

T already got it.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Sep 21, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Apparently T is gonna wait til later because of bad weather.



tnx kaze 



kaze1028 said:


> ohana said the store which she buys the magazine won't get the magazine today.




thank you ^^ 



vered said:


> so basically we are all depending on T for spoilers since ohana wont be able to get them today so it seems.



it seems like this
i'll check later



> ｏｈａｎａさん俺買えたよ！！
> もしかしたら違う店なのかもね♪
> 親父が良く来たねこんな雨の中(笑)とか言ってたけど・・・



T's last update


----------



## vered (Sep 21, 2011)

kaze1028 said:


> T already got it.



really thats good.now all we need is a summery from him.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

So spoilers on time after all? What about that line T talking about bad weather?


----------



## HInch (Sep 21, 2011)

Hitt said:


> I predict Sakura will make an appearance.



HAS JAPAN NOT SUFFERING ENOUGH ALREADY!?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 21, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Kabuto might need to specially prepare the 6th coffin with a talisman and the right equipment and stuff. Presumably he did that for all the other Edo Tensei before they were sent out.



He's already summoned the sixth coffin once. Even though it wasn't "activated" he really should have the proper equipment ready, especially if it was meant to be a trump card. 

Honestly, the idea of having a trump card that takes a long time to wind up is kind of stupid no matter what it is. Isn't the whole point of a trump card something you whip out at the last minute to turn the tides? If he's losing in a battle he can't exactly pause and say "Excuse me Madara/Itachi/other, let me get my trump card ready. Just sit still for 15 minutes while I prepare to kill you." 

A trump card that requires that much prep on-field is kind of useless. This seems to imply that Kabuto thought he'd never have to use it.


We've been getting the chapter so early lately that as long as the scanner gets the magazine it won't be a difference of more than 6 hours.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Sep 21, 2011)

> Tさんあったよ！
> Tさん書き込んでくれなかったら買いに行かなかった！
> ありがとう！
> 電話終わったら入荷したみたい。
> ただ雨風強くて運転怖い！



from ohana
she's got the magazine? ^^


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 21, 2011)

Prediction: if any of the Uchihas shows up, somebody's favorite character/fandom will get owned/trolled..

Then again that's been happening since the start of this manga so it's like predicting the sun rising..


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 21, 2011)

•Sasuke• said:


> from ohana
> she's got the magazine? ^^



T managed to get his. Idk what hers says.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 21, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Prediction: if any of the Uchihas shows up, somebody's favorite character/fandom will get owned/trolled..
> 
> Then again that's been happening since the start of this manga so it's like predicting the sun rising..



Thats like saying "If Itachi shows up, someone will get 1 paneled "

Thats set in stone brah, not a prediction.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 21, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> So spoilers on time after all? What about that line T talking about bad weather?



It will be a few hours late.


----------



## vered (Sep 21, 2011)

seems like she'll manage to get the magazine after all?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 21, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Thats like saying "If Itachi shows up, someone will get 1 paneled "
> 
> Thats set in stone brah, not a prediction.



What if Itachi shows up and he one pannels himself? Is that like dividing by zero?


----------



## calimike (Sep 21, 2011)

Good, she got one! T just posted OP spoiler while ago.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Sep 21, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> T managed to get his. Idk what hers says.



ah tnx i got it all wrong


----------



## Idol (Sep 21, 2011)

T could post even Naruto spoiler...


----------



## Marsala (Sep 21, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Prediction: if any of the Uchihas shows up, somebody's favorite character/fandom will get owned/trolled..
> 
> Then again that's been happening since the start of this manga so it's like predicting the sun rising..



Not if Sasuke and Itachi run into each other.


----------



## Idol (Sep 21, 2011)

i found this on jojohot...
But i don't know if it's a prediction or a real spoiler

漫畫 第556話 情報 - 文字情報 絕對防禦の克星 ガアラの絕對防禦覆う水遁崩潰！？ 絕對防禦～と化す絕對攻勢，砂の手発見する二代目みずかげ真身，砂の流葬併呑する！？ 二代目みずかげ最も強い水遁三界天河の術ばらばらに崩れる ガアラの砂流葬！？ガアラの絕對攻勢與絕對防禦敗北！？ 翻译： 我爱罗的绝对防御因为水遁而崩坏！？ 砂之手发现了二代水影的真身，绝对防御变身绝对攻击，砂流葬吞噬二代水影!？ 二代水影的最强水遁三界天河术将砂流葬彻底瓦解!我爱罗的绝对攻势和绝对防御彻底失败了！？ 轉貼動漫之家~


----------



## Marsala (Sep 21, 2011)

Ohana posted TOC in another thread.


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm starting to think Oonoki will die to defeat the Mizukage (just like Muu did.).



Chibason said:


> My prediction-
> 
> Mizukage trololololols in the name of justice.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

Idol said:


> i found this on jojohot...
> But i don't know if it's a prediction or a real spoiler
> 
> 漫畫 第556話 情報 - 文字情報 絕對防禦の克星 ガアラの絕對防禦覆う水遁崩潰！？ 絕對防禦～と化す絕對攻勢，砂の手発見する二代目みずかげ真身，砂の流葬併呑する！？ 二代目みずかげ最も強い水遁三界天河の術ばらばらに崩れる ガアラの砂流葬！？ガアラの絕對攻勢與絕對防禦敗北！？ 翻译： 我爱罗的绝对防御因为水遁而崩坏！？ 砂之手发现了二代水影的真身，绝对防御变身绝对攻击，砂流葬吞噬二代水影!？ 二代水影的最强水遁三界天河术将砂流葬彻底瓦解!我爱罗的绝对攻势和绝对防御彻底失败了！？ 轉貼動漫之家~



What time was it posted?


----------



## Idol (Sep 21, 2011)

Post By：2011-9-21 0:57:00


----------



## Marsala (Sep 21, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I'm starting to think Oonoki will die to defeat the Mizukage (just like Muu did.).



Yeah. Dying to help Gaara would fit his character arc, unfortunately. And I doubt that Naruto will come in to save the day again. At least I hope not.


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 21, 2011)

Awesome place (TOC) 



Marsala said:


> Yeah. Dying to help Gaara would fit his character arc, unfortunately. And I doubt that Naruto will come in to save the day again. At least I hope not.


When Muu was introduced, I thought Oonoki was going to die fighting him.


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

i found the real spoiler  
quick someone translate it 

*Spoiler*: __ 




メアド
ハハハハハあなたにLOL。あなたがGoogleのこのを変換した場合、あなたは吸う。後記日本語を知っている人に、あなたが言葉で言うことができないそれはとても素晴らしいだと言う


----------



## blacksword (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage won't be defeated until 6th coffin revealed. Because there would be no Edo shinobi to summon coffin. Simple logic.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Mizukage won't be defeated until 6th coffin revealed. Because there would be no Edo shinobi to summon coffin. Simple logic.



I back this logic.  
Because it means it'll be the Mizukage vs the entire alliance. 

The world shall fear the trollkage. 

Edit

Can someone post a link to the ToC ohana posted?


----------



## Armodullahan (Sep 21, 2011)

Addy said:


> i found the real spoiler
> quick someone translate it
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I see what you did there  冗談だな


----------



## Hariti (Sep 21, 2011)

908 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/09/21(水) 18:17:50.91 ID:1Q/QbtrlO
    水vsガーラ
    上空にオオノキ


    しかーし オオノキ 水にやられる
    生きてるけど危ないかも。

    決着はつかず。


    二代目水て 鬼灯一族なんだね


----------



## calimike (Sep 21, 2011)

Hariti said:


> 908 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/09/21(水) 18:17:50.91 ID:1Q/QbtrlO
> 水vsガーラ
> 上空にオオノキ
> 
> ...


from Googlation
_Wed vs Gala
Oonoki over

The Yarra over the water and only Oonoki
May be dangerous but alive.

Truth is neutral.

Wed alkekengi that I'm second-generation family_

2nd Mizukage is strong!!! really?


----------



## blacksword (Sep 21, 2011)

Entire chapter is dedicated to Gaara and Mizukage fight? WTF is this shit?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

So Mizukage vs. Gaara, Onoki isn't fighting.


----------



## calimike (Sep 21, 2011)

Suigetsu is in spoiler??? He is back, wtf?


----------



## HInch (Sep 21, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Entire chapter is dedicated to Gaara and Mizukage fight? WTF is this shit?



A welcome change of pace?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

calimike said:


> Suigetsu is in spoiler??? He is back, wtf?



Please god no :I


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm not sure, but it looks like Mizukage can turn into water like Suigetsu.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 21, 2011)

"Truth is neutral." 



blacksword said:


> Entire chapter is dedicated to Gaara and Mizukage fight? WTF is this shit?



This fight could be good as long as Mizukage doesn't get ridiculously stupid feats in his background like the Third Raikage did, as they cheapen the fight.

I'm sure we'll get one page of a villain, anyway (probably Kabuto), but evidently nothing important enough happens for her to comment on it.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Entire chapter is dedicated to Gaara and Mizukage fight? WTF is this shit?



Surely you've learn't by now the first spoiler is never the full story.

It's obvious the Mizukage is about to go on a rampage.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh god not that worthless twat 



> I'm not sure, but it looks like Mizukage can turn into water like Suigetsu.



Oh then that's better


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I'm not sure, but it looks like Mizukage can turn into water like Suigetsu.



Oh, well that's better


----------



## blacksword (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage uses his kekke-genkai jutsu.


----------



## Penance (Sep 21, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Entire chapter is dedicated to Gaara and Mizukage fight? WTF is this shit?



Are we surprised?


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 21, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> So Mizukage vs. Gaara, Onoki isn't fighting.



You dont now how happy I am to hear this! Gaara got a real fight all to him self! Not like when he fight his father. Were we now he was going to win do to it being his father.


----------



## Ghost14 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ohana's spoiler said that Onoki is killed by the second mizukage. Looks like we might see an actual death.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

I wonder if Gaara manages to beat Mizukage himself or if Naruto comes to help and finishes Mizukage like he did with Mu and the Raikage 

Probably according to preview Gaara is going to finish the Mizukage somehow and Naruto goes to Sakura.



Ghost14 said:


> Ohana's spoiler said that Onoki is killed by the second mizukage. Looks like we might see an actual death.



WAIT, WHAT?! YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Judecious (Sep 21, 2011)

No Naruto?   At least we see Gaara.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

Wait the mizukage uses suigetsu's hidden jutsu? He's a pure troll aint he... 

Once you get past the mirages you still can't hit the guy.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

so the mizukage can turn into water probably related to suigetsu somehow if he really can


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Entire chapter is dedicated to Gaara and Mizukage fight? WTF is this shit?



no naruto and more mizuakge  is welcomed by me


----------



## vered (Sep 21, 2011)

onokki is killed bu mizukage???


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

Now if Onoki doesn't die and this is just troll / bad trans I'm gonna be soooo fucking mad.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

so onoki is killed that sucks


----------



## Kankurette (Sep 21, 2011)

If this is true...oh Mizukage, you really are a huge troll.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 21, 2011)

Woops, wrong char


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

Good guy dies, it's a 10/10 chapter already.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 21, 2011)

HInch said:


> A welcome change of pace?



What change of pace?  

It would be a change of pace if it was something new and unexpected, not a worthless chapter of yet another boring fight that holds no importance whatsoever.


----------



## calimike (Sep 21, 2011)

2nd Mizukage and suigetsu is distance relative? Oonoki killed by 2nd Mizukage :amazed


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

he is probably passed out doubt he is dead


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Now if Onoki doesn't die and this is just troll / bad trans I'm gonna be soooo fucking mad.



i will kill a bunny if onoiki is not killed


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll believe it when I see it, seeing as most of the good guys who have died were brought back to (true) life.


----------



## vered (Sep 21, 2011)

2nd mizukage may turn out to be the most influential kage


----------



## blacksword (Sep 21, 2011)

Oonoki is not killed by second mizukage.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 21, 2011)

Shouldn't there be more to this spoiler? The preview said we'd see Naruto


----------



## Hariti (Sep 21, 2011)

I doubt he's dead,really.
Spoilers say "May be dangerous but alive".


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Shouldn't there be more to this spoiler? The preview said we'd see Naruto



The early spoilers rarely have whole chapter covered, we might see Naruto in the end.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 21, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Oonoki is not killed by second mizukage.



lol they believe anything they read.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

Sutol said:


> What change of pace?
> 
> It would be a change of pace if it was something new and unexpected, not a worthless chapter of yet another boring fight that holds no importance whatsoever.



all the fights are important. there not just cause people dont like the characters. to some they are always important and not boring to them.


----------



## Leon (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh please, let Onoki fucking DIE. We need some people to get fucked up in this goddamn ''war''. Doubt it will happen though.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> 水vsガーラ
> mizukage vs gaara
> 上空にオオノキ
> oonoki is in the sky
> ...



So he's not dead, at least not yet it seems...


----------



## blacksword (Sep 21, 2011)

> I doubt he's dead,really.
> Spoilers say "May be dangerous but alive".


People here can't read, obviously.


----------



## RosenWitch (Sep 21, 2011)

Sutol said:


> What change of pace?
> 
> It would be a change of pace if it was something new and unexpected, not a worthless chapter of yet another boring fight that holds no importance whatsoever.


Spoilers seem to hint that the fight isn't going to be settled this incoming chapter, so... get mad.


----------



## Penance (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage is mafioso?


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Shouldn't there be more to this spoiler? The preview said we'd see Naruto



it also said "sakura" so if the entire chapter is two pages long, i am ok with it


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

he aint dead as expected. so the mizukage is from a crime family, a mob man nice


----------



## blacksword (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage is Yakuza gangster.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage is fucking badass and apparently owns both Gaara and Onoki at the same time. He's not getting sealed this chapter for sure.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 21, 2011)

> Mizukage is fucking badass and apparently owns both Gaara and Onoki at the same time. He's not getting sealed this chapter for sure.


Of course he won't be sealed until 6th coffin revelation


----------



## Suu (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't read Japanese, but just throwing this out there:

The Mizukage might be part of the Houzuki Clan. That is, the same Clan as Suigetsu and Mangetsu. "鬼灯一族" is mentioned in the spoilers, and .


----------



## HInch (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage by rape.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow, Kishi actually has balls to keep Mizukage alive for more than one chapter?  The trolling is not over!


----------



## Ghost14 (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh, that's my bad guys it looks like Onoki is alive after all.  After I read the part that said that he was "done in" I didn't bother to read the rest.


----------



## Leon (Sep 21, 2011)

A Mizukage is from a crime family? That's iffy. But fucking awesome if true.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

Idol said:


> from MH:
> 
> 水vsガーラ
> Mizu vs Gaara
> ...



Wait, Mizukage fight is over? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Marsala (Sep 21, 2011)

Nope, we get the conclusion. Mizukage will get beaten, somehow.

Being part of the Hoozuki clan explains where he got that water which caused the sand to clump around the seal and fall.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 21, 2011)

Apparently the new chap says we do get the conclusion.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 21, 2011)

Crime family? You mean... Mizu is gangsta?


----------



## Kankurette (Sep 21, 2011)

The Taka fans will like this.


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

> 二代目水て 鬼灯一族なんだね
> nidaime mizukage is party of the *** crime family (clan)



mizuakge: keep your friends close but your enemies closer 

mizukage: ok, say hello to my little friend.

so? which mob boss would suit the mizukage?


----------



## vered (Sep 21, 2011)

so sugeitsu and him are related.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 21, 2011)

The fight is done? Fuck, I'll take my words back, Kishi doesn't have balls


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

> 水vsガーラ
> Mizu vs Gaara
> 上空にオオノキ
> Oonoki is in the sky
> ...



gaara sucks even more now 

chapter ratting = 0-10


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 21, 2011)

Faustus said:


> The fight is done? Fuck, I'll take my words back, Kishi doesn't have balls



Sooner this fight ends sooner we see Madara, sooner we see Fu, sooner we see her bust out her dildos from her giant dildo case.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

Maybe the fight is done because Mizukage brutally raped both Gaara and Onoki? 







No!?


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Sep 21, 2011)

> アンテナ曲がっただけだったｗ



ohana added just this line


----------



## UchihaSage (Sep 21, 2011)

sorry for writing wrong clan name at first
it's cos my dictionary is  didnt have this name or on yomi readings
this dic was recomended by NJT from mangahelpers.com 
ne1 know a better dictionary
next time i will use google search to find the clan names or any other names to check b4 making such a mistake
neway
enjoy the chap 
crime family is just my joke name for houzuki clan

i think houzuki clan is the same as the corleoni crime family ala The Godfather
mizukage is The Mistfather


----------



## Hariti (Sep 21, 2011)

?Sasuke? said:


> ohana added just this line



She's talking about some antenna.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 21, 2011)

?Sasuke? said:


> ohana added just this line



It's about the typhoon; something about only a bent antenna.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 21, 2011)

And here i was hoping Mizukage would show more insane feats than Raikage


----------



## vered (Sep 21, 2011)

Hariti said:


> She's talking about some antenna.



i think she returned with a broken umbrella from the typhoon outside.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Sep 21, 2011)

> 決着はつかず。
> We get the conclusion(of the fight)



Incorrect translation.

Correct translation: "The outcome is unresolved"


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 21, 2011)

Holy fuck spoilers trollin' us. Nidaime mizukage level spoilers.


----------



## Hariti (Sep 21, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Incorrect translation.
> 
> Correct translation:
> 
> "The outcome is unresolved"



Well,that sounds better.I guess.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Incorrect translation.
> 
> Correct translation:
> 
> "The outcome is unresolved"



I certainly hope so.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

If Mizukage is really sealed...  

I'm gonna pray for his return with Muu as a tag team.



Ghost of Madara said:


> Incorrect translation.
> 
> Correct translation: "The outcome is unresolved"





The mizukage trolls even real life.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Sep 21, 2011)

i figured that was something not spoiler related -.-'


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Incorrect translation.
> 
> Correct translation: "The outcome is unresolved"



you are my new hero sir


----------



## Marsala (Sep 21, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Incorrect translation.
> 
> Correct translation: "The outcome is unresolved"



Hurrah!

Oonoki sacrifice next week?


----------



## Faustus (Sep 21, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Incorrect translation.
> 
> Correct translation: "The outcome is unresolved"



Holy fuck I got trolled by Nidaime Mizukage


----------



## Hariti (Sep 21, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Hurrah!
> 
> Oonoki sacrifice next week?



Oh Kishi,please let it be that way.


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Hurrah!
> 
> Oonoki sacrifice next week?



yay, but first we sacrifice a human for the manga gods have answered our prayers


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

takL said:


> Mizukage vs gaara
> Oonoki in the sky
> 
> However, Oonoki gets beaten by mizu
> ...



Onoki and dust release has officially been trolled by the Nidaime Mizukage?


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Holy fuck I got trolled by Nidaime Mizukage



mizuakge,  trolling the readers


----------



## Marsala (Sep 21, 2011)

Water body and genjutsu. A dangerous combination.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 21, 2011)

Addy said:


> mizuakge,  trolling the readers


*spoilers of 556 are out*
NF: Hurrah, Nidaime is winning! 
Mizu: Oh, no, Gaara is too much, I'm screwed! :ho
NF:  What?! Nooooo!!! 
Mizu  Nah, just kidding  I'll rape them for you 
NF: pek


----------



## BroKage (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage won't be done until Naruto comes in to save the day with some sensing bullshit. 

And how didn't we think of water-body? He was making Gaara's sand soggy.


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 21, 2011)

You're so epic Mizukage-sama, please more trolling


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Mizukage won't be done until Naruto comes in to save the day with some sensing bullshit.



Naruto - "Chakra mode will find him."

Mizukage -  "I love pwning fodder "

Naruto - "He's got no negative thoughts. I can't find him!"  

Mizukage trolling time continues.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 21, 2011)

The whole mizukage/trolling thing got beaten to death and got old n boring really quick..you lot need to drop it..


----------



## Fay (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage seems to be quite awesome :33

I think Kishi has something in store for Suigetsu...


----------



## B.o.t.i (Sep 21, 2011)

aint that ,that fodder suigetsu's name houzuki??

Still unimpressed by mizukage i worried he would be a gimmick fighter.Maybe full chapter of him slappping onoiki might change my mind.


----------



## Kankurette (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah, that's the one. Suigetsu Hozuki.


----------



## Ra (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage Trolled my Fandom


----------



## dungsi27 (Sep 21, 2011)

Oooooh yeahhhh what did I tell you guys huh,huh?

The Mizukage is awesome,as expected.

To be fair for Onoka he had been through an insane battle with Muu so he wasnt in a perfect condition for this one.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 21, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> aint that ,that fodder suigetsu's name houzuki??
> 
> Still unimpressed by mizukage i worried he would be a gimmick fighter.Maybe full chapter of him slappping onoiki might change my mind.



And also Mangetsu's one too...

Kakashi vs Mangetsu could be interesting if Mangetsu shows to have all Nidaime's abilities+the ability to use the 5 swords of the mist of the defeated ones.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 21, 2011)

I didn't understand shit. Aside from Onoki getting one shot and Mizukage being related to Suigetsu.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> The whole mizukage/trolling thing got beaten to death and got old n boring really quick..you lot need to drop it..



...hmm that is true. I promise I'll stop for now. 
(If he does something crazy though in the cliffhanger... I promise nothing.)


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 21, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> The whole mizukage/trolling thing got beaten to death and got old n boring really quick..you lot need to drop it..



would be cool if he wasn't some irrelevant fodder created to pass the time, while Kishi was on chems.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Sep 21, 2011)

I believe this rightfully confirms Oonoki's hype that Prime Madara could solo the Kage summit.

Nidaime Mizukage and Muu are each capable of single-handedly annihilating a whole division plus 2 Kages at the same time without a scratch - this while informing the enemy to their abilities.  It's no longer a stretch to assume that EMS Madara would be capable of defeating all current Kages, their body guards, and the samurai at the time as Oonoki implied.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Sep 21, 2011)

I wonder if the clam got destroyed or is he still fighting with his mirage? I think the water body helps with his mirage jutsu but how....


----------



## Federer (Sep 21, 2011)

People hated the Mizukage when we first saw the Kage, admitted, I didn't think that highly of him either, but he's the best there is, really, still standing, facing two Kage, pwning shinobi while telling his power, this guy rocks, he should have been the main-character.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> I believe this rightfully confirms Oonoki's hype that Prime Madara could solo the Kage summit.
> 
> Nidaime Mizukage and Muu are each capable of single-handedly annihilating a whole division plus 2 Kages at the same time without a scratch - this while informing the enemy to their abilities.  It's no longer a stretch to assume that EMS Madara would be capable of defeating all current Kages, their body guards, and the samurai at the time as Oonoki implied.



...hmm it sort of makes you want to see EMS Madara vs Muu and Mizukage together.


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

> Gaara Desert layer very much! !
> Pirabiddo type is sand, cement water
> A Ninja's now!投Getsukero bills as much as *sealed*?
> If you keep up with water that slid all this sand Shinobi B
> ...


mizuakge is sealed? 

fuck


----------



## Lovely (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks like the whole chapter involves the battle.

Naruto and Sakura next week then.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 21, 2011)

> I believe this rightfully confirms Oonoki's hype that Prime Madara could solo the Kage summit.
> 
> Nidaime Mizukage and Muu are each capable of single-handedly annihilating a whole division plus 2 Kages at the same time without a scratch - this while informing the enemy to their abilities. It's no longer a stretch to assume that EMS Madara would be capable of defeating all current Kages, their body guards, and the samurai at the time as Oonoki implied.


Mizukage is immortal.


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Looks like the whole chapter involves the battle.
> 
> Naruto and Sakura next week then.



that was just wsj trolling you as they did with nagato escaping the seal


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 21, 2011)

So he's got a body made of water, so what?

Get an Uchiha in there with an amaterasu or even a few Katons and that botch evaporates

Good Game Mizukage.


----------



## vered (Sep 21, 2011)

seems like mizukage trolled them all by the end of it.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

> Sand from the sky to find the *clam* Oonoki
> Let there'll Oonoki ... (ready 遁 dust)
> Wanted to do sand and other physical senses ... Let Wed sideline while I thought it was as empty! What will be the other thing ... for both of you are barely After that? And loose scree Yattsuke to me!
> Oonoki! ! ... (And use too much chakra as we battle with dust 遁 Mu ... truly impossible anymore ... I'll just hack away Let agriculture unavoidable If so directly!)
> ...



It's google translate but even I can read that well enough.

I see many mentions of the CLAM

The mirage gets beaten (by Onoki?)


----------



## tnorbo (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm still waiting for strong offensive jutsu from mizukage


----------



## vered (Sep 21, 2011)

i think the illusion isnt broken.at least going by the end of it.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 21, 2011)

Kages proved their strenght and reputation in recent chapters. With the excption of Gaara's dad who got owned pretty quickly. No wonder Orochimaru managed to defeat him.


----------



## vered (Sep 21, 2011)

mizukage is really cool.i think he shoots with his hand like a gun water bullets or something.


----------



## Selva (Sep 21, 2011)

C'mon someone seal the Mizukage already, he's too annoying


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Sep 21, 2011)

Selva said:


> C'mon someone seal the Mizukage already, he's too annoying



How dare you defy Mizukage -sama 

...by the way....it seems mizukage can do fishman karate...=DD


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

Selva said:


> C'mon someone seal the Mizukage already, he's too annoying



I just hope we get more wisecracking from him before he's sealed. His quotes on eyebrows and kids having friends were epic.

(Also he's the only ninja left who'll make any good wisecracks.)


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 21, 2011)

Selva said:


> C'mon someone seal the Mizukage already, he's too annoying



We of the Nidaime Mizukage fan club find your lack of faith....disturbing.

dat mizukage


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 21, 2011)

CA182 said:


> I just hope we get more wisecracking from him before he's sealed. His quotes on eyebrows and kids having friends were epic.
> 
> (*Also he's the only ninja left who'll make any good wisecracks*.)



Madara does it all the time.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 21, 2011)

> C'mon someone seal the Mizukage already, he's too annoying


Then who is going to summon 6th coffin?


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Madara does it all the time.



I said good wisecracks. After Madara lost the tobi persona, his only good one is Naruto dying at the tender age of 1 minute. And that's a flashback.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 21, 2011)

CA182 said:


> I said good wisecracks. After Madara lost the tobi persona, his only good one is Naruto dying at the tender age of 1 minute. And that's a flashback.





> I ended up saving you too... I believe a "thank you" is in order.



Made me lol.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Made me lol.



Hmm Madara's wisecracks just don't work for me usually. He doesn't have the playful personality of Tobi anymore to pull them off. 

(It's probably just me though who feels that way. )


----------



## blacksword (Sep 21, 2011)

The best of Madara's cracks is when he mocked Itachi's failsafe. 
_
"But he only got as far as the fail part"._


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

blacksword said:


> The best of Madara's cracks is when he mocked Itachi's failsafe.
> _
> "But he only got as far as the fail part"._



You know... If madara meets Itachi I can actually see some fun occurring...

---

Also back on topic. Anyone had any luck with translating any of the full chapter spoiler?


----------



## blacksword (Sep 21, 2011)

> Also back on topic. Anyone had any luck with translating any of the full chapter script?


who cares? Chapter is boring as fuck. Nobody interested in fillers


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

blacksword said:


> who cares? Chapter is boring as fuck. Nobody interested in fillers



Considering Gaara is getting beaten, it's slightly more interesting than filler.

Also how can a genjutsu using kage be bad. At least it's not _another_ kekkei genkai.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 21, 2011)

Must be alot of Gaara/Onoki/Mu fans on early.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 21, 2011)

> Considering Gaara is getting beaten, it's slightly more interesting than filler.


Still filler. 

Non Filler characters are: Naruto, Kakashi, Bee, Kabuto, Madara, Sasuke and Itachi

Non Filler *interesting* charactes: Kabuto, Madara, Itachi and Sasuke.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 21, 2011)

Calling a Kage filler


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Still filler.
> 
> Non Filler characters are: Naruto, Kakashi, Bee, Kabuto, Madara, Sasuke and Itachi
> 
> Non Filler *interesting* charactes: Kabuto, Madara, Itachi and Sasuke.



Hmm... Minato is a filler character, I never knew.

Along with Orochimaru, Jiraiya, Nagato, Shikamaru, etc.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 21, 2011)

> Hmm... Minato is a filler character, I never knew.


Minato is dead


----------



## Nimander (Sep 21, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Still filler.
> 
> Non Filler characters are: Naruto, Kakashi, Bee, Kabuto, Madara, Sasuke and Itachi
> 
> Non Filler *interesting* charactes: Kabuto, Madara, Itachi and Sasuke.



The above stated contents are solely the opinion of one poster and should not be taken as anything resembling fact.

Your Friendly Neighborhood Public Service Announcement.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 21, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Calling a Kage filler



Filler doesn't have anything to do with the level of a shinobi.
Filler can be weak or strong.

Filler is more like waste of panel. Someone or some event that will have no effect on the manga or the main plot.

Do you watch the anime ? 




Leon said:


> So is Itachi.



Itachi is undead


----------



## lathia (Sep 21, 2011)

No Madara, Sasuke, Bee, Naruto, or Kakashi ?!

Well, I hope the Mizukage doesn't get trolled next chapter.... wait, I do hope for that!


----------



## iGoku (Sep 21, 2011)

no itachi madara or kakashi? i predict a bad chapter.


----------



## Agony (Sep 21, 2011)

gaara getting his ass kicked?can't wait.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 21, 2011)

Agony said:


> gaara getting his ass kicked?can't wait.



hahaha so cruel. Yet I like it.


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

How long will I have to wait to see Mei in action?


----------



## Mercury Smile (Sep 21, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Still filler.
> 
> Non Filler characters are: Naruto, Kakashi, Bee, Kabuto, Madara, Sasuke and Itachi
> 
> Non Filler *interesting* charactes: Kabuto, Madara, Itachi and Sasuke.


I'd rather Kishi takes his time than rush. The more fights shown the better, for some people at least. Why you expecting those 4 when there's more stuff going on that should be concluded first.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage is pretty awesome, sounds like Narutovwill need to step in with Sage or 9 tails mode to stop him.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> How long will I have to wait to see Mei in action?



She already got offpaneled by Zetsu


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> She already got offpaneled by Zetsu



By Zetsu? I doubt it.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> How long will I have to wait to see Mei in action?



You're under the assumption that the Mizukage won't get off-paneled, exactly like Kakashi's "rampage"().  

The continued faith of some readers in Kishi constantly amazes me.  I love the manga and the story.  But my expectations of Kishi are fairly realistic regarding what he will and won't show.  

I'm not saying we won't see the Mizukage fight.  But you'd probably be better off waiting for the anime to expand on it, if you're a weekly watcher.  

/my two cents


----------



## BroKage (Sep 21, 2011)

Filler is fine when the main plot sucks. 

Do you really want more Team 7 love-triangle bonds/hatred bullshit, Kabuto surprised shots, and Madara attacking people then running away?


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> Mizukage is pretty awesome, sounds like Narutovwill need to step in with Sage or 9 tails mode to stop him.



You know is Madara's Tobi persona the counter to Nine tails sensing? 

If you can fight without having negative thoughts, nine tails can't sense you right?


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> How long will I have to wait to see Mei in action?



why would anyone want to see her?  

the only ood thing about her can be found on porn sites and much better


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

Nimander said:


> You're under the assumption that the Mizukage won't get off-paneled, exactly like Kakashi's "rampage"().
> 
> The continued faith of some readers in Kishi constantly amazes me.  I love the manga and the story.  But my expectations of Kishi are fairly realistic regarding what he will and won't show.
> 
> ...



I'm sure you've been there too, young Padawan.

Dreaming never killed anyone, just saying...


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> By Zetsu? I doubt it.



"They underestimate Black Zetsu."- Black Zetsu


----------



## Nimander (Sep 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> I'm sure you've been there too, young Padawan.
> 
> Dreaming never killed anyone, just saying...



True.  But I'd rather take the story one chapter at a time, instead of hoping for a specific sequence of events to happen.  

Ultimately makes what does happen much easier to accept and enjoy. Guess I'm not much of a dreamer by nature.


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> "They underestimate Black Zetsu."- Black Zetsu



Don't take his word for it. Black Zetsu is a cocky bastard, just like Madara.


----------



## Jesus (Sep 21, 2011)

Nidaime Mizukage whooping the ass of two other Kage at once, eh?

Just as expected.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Sep 21, 2011)

vered said:


> mizukage is really cool.i think he shoots with his hand like a gun water bullets or something.



MorrieNoah MizuKage? 



Oh And mizukage still lives, I saw him @ the wallstreet protests


----------



## gershwin (Sep 21, 2011)

Its the time for author to give him a name, "second mizukage" is too long.


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Its the time for author to give him a name, "second mizukage" is too long.



Call him BAMF, then.


----------



## ? (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage 

paneling Onoki like the BAMF I knew he was.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 21, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Its the time for author to give him a name, "second mizukage" is too long.



Call him Hozuki


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 21, 2011)

A chapter dedicated to the Nidaime Mizukage being a boss?

Best chapter in a while


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Still filler.
> 
> Non Filler characters are: Naruto, Kakashi, Bee, Kabuto, Madara, Sasuke and Itachi
> 
> Non Filler *interesting* charactes: Kabuto, Madara, Itachi and Sasuke.


no one is filler in the manga leave that word for the anime.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Sep 21, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Its the time for author to give him a name, "second mizukage" is too long.



Well, we know he's the Niidaime *Mizuk*age

And he's from the Ho*zuki* clan

Therefore it's only logical to refer to him as Mizuki until given a proper first name by kishimoto sensei.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

so onoki ran out of chakra it seems and cant use his dust jutsu or something


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2011)

The Houzuki Clan.. is there any character in Naruto that is in it that was shown before? The name sounds familiar.


----------



## .access timeco. (Sep 21, 2011)

@foreign
Suigetsu and Mangetsu


----------



## jeketb (Sep 21, 2011)

foreign said:


> The Houzuki Clan.. is there any character in Naruto that is in it that was shown before? The name sounds familiar.



suigetsu houzuki


----------



## Sorin (Sep 21, 2011)

Suigestu from the same clan as BAMF mizukage? Must be some genetic error.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2011)

Oooohh!

So Suigetsu has greatness in his blood afterall!


Maybe the 2nd Mizukage won't be defeated and will fade away and be at peace after he sees how talented his descendants are or something


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Suigestu from the same clan as BAMF mizukage? Must be some genetic error.



 Don't be so hard on Suigetsu. :<


----------



## Fay (Sep 21, 2011)

It actually makes me quite excited for Suigetsu...there might be something interesting coming up for him:33


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

Fay said:


> It actually makes me quite excited for Suigetsu...there might be something interesting coming up for him:33



We haven't seem him in... forever! 

Seems like Kishi forgot about him and Juugo. :/


----------



## Faustus (Sep 21, 2011)

If Mizukage uses same clan-jutsu as Mangetsu and Suigetsu, the fucking cloth-binders should be unable to seal him with that toilet paper. Mizukage must be able to go through it as it is not solid.


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

Faustus said:


> If Mizukage uses same clan-jutsu as Mangetsu and Suigetsu, the fucking cloth-binders should be unable to seal him with that toilet paper. Mizukage should be able to go through it as it is not solid.



Toilet Paper no Jutsu


----------



## gershwin (Sep 21, 2011)

Fay said:


> It actually makes me quite excited for Suigetsu...there might be something interesting coming up for him:33


Hope he will get rid of all swordsmen later. But Kakashi...oh


----------



## Kaito308 (Sep 21, 2011)

I wonder if the _Hydration Technique _that Suigetsu and Mangetsu use is a Kekkei Genkai...which would mean the Mizukage could have it...so, let me get this straight: first, it's apparently really hard to hit him or even find him, when he is using the mirage technique...then, even if someone _does_ hit him with any sort of physical attack, it will just phase through him as well...
Like a baws indeed


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

gershvin said:


> Hope he will get rid of all swordsmen later. But Kakashi...oh



I don't think Suigetsu could take them on all by himself, tbh.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 21, 2011)

Kaito308 said:


> I wonder if the _Hydration Technique _that Suigetsu and Mangetsu use is a Kekkei Genkai...which would mean the Mizukage could have it...so, let me get this straight: first, it's apparently really hard to hit him or even find him, when he is using the mirage technique...then, even if someone _does_ hit him with any sort of physical attack, it will just phase through him as well...
> Like a baws indeed



Databook implied it is Hidden, as I recall


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

Kaito308 said:


> I wonder if the _Hydration Technique _that Suigetsu and Mangetsu use is a Kekkei Genkai...which would mean the Mizukage could have it...so, let me get this straight: first, it's apparently really hard to hit him or even find him, when he is using the mirage technique...then, even if someone _does_ hit him with any sort of physical attack, it will just phase through him as well...
> Like a baws indeed



That explains why Muu was actually able to defeat him.


----------



## Kaito308 (Sep 21, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Databook implied it is Hidden, as I recall



Yeah, it makes sense. I think it would be too much for him to have that ability.


----------



## lathia (Sep 21, 2011)

So Mizukage thinks he was stronger than Muu huh? We'll see how fast he goes down before I believe him.


----------



## ? (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage > Muu?


----------



## Faustus (Sep 21, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Gaara's Absolute Defense crushed !
> 
> 556 : Gaara Vs Mizukage.
> 
> ...



lololololol, he is awesome!!! Like, every line!!!


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2011)

2nd Mizukage: Great grandson, is that you?

Suigetsu: Hey great grandpa! How are ya?

2nd Mizukage: Not too good I'm afraid. I'm fighting weaklings all the time. Even the Kazekage's no fun 

Suigetsu: No problem! I'll fight you! *prepares his sword

2nd Mizukage: No! If we fight, then the clam will be mad. Don't make the clam mad!

Suigetsu: Mad clam? 

2nd Mizukage: MAAADDD ClAAAMM!

*Suigetsu looks at clam

Suigetsu: Wait a minute... that looks like my clam summoning Greatest! Hey pal, how are ya doing!

Clam called Greatest: Hey Suigetsu! Long time no see! You know me, pwning mothafuckas and kages, one bubble at a time. Wanna join in on the fun?

Suigetsu: Sure! But what'll happen to great grandpa if you leave him? D:

Mizukage:....

Clam called Greatest:.... He'll understand. Mizukage, take it from me, he is your true successor. Extremely talented ninja, even the Uchiha want him!

Mizukage: Really? Well, in that case, I better get going. I'm leaving Houzuki clan in your capable hands my descendant!

Suigetsu *cries manly tears*: Thank you great grandpa! I'll miss you!

Mizukage: Dry your snot! Real men don't cry! Remember, don't just pwn elite ninja, you have to look good while doing it!

*mizukages fades with a GOAT all time pose

Now if this were to happen...


----------



## Sorin (Sep 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> Don't be so hard on Suigetsu. :<





It's true though.



Faustus said:


> If Mizukage uses same clan-jutsu as Mangetsu and Suigetsu, the fucking cloth-binders should not be unable to seal him with that *toilet paper*. Mizukage must be able to go through it as it is not solid.



Makes sense. the odor is so powerful the edos can't even move. the smell affects the nervous system. in a way it's like frog song only the toilet paper doesn't need prep so it's superior.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 21, 2011)

Kaito308 said:


> Yeah, it makes sense. I think it would be too much for him to have that ability.



I mean hidden CLAN jutsu. Everybody in Hozuki clan should know that, only if it wasn't invented later...


----------



## Kaito308 (Sep 21, 2011)

So apparently he uses Oil, and not Water...let's hope there aren't any Fire user nearby >.>


----------



## Fay (Sep 21, 2011)

Hehe, I like his cocky humor


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage is so awesome


----------



## Kaito308 (Sep 21, 2011)

Faustus said:


> I mean hidden CLAN jutsu. Everybody in Hozuki clan should know that, only if it wasn't invented later...



Aah, got it. Well...although i would like it, i still think it's too much


----------



## AceBizzle (Sep 21, 2011)

> TrollKage : Dammit, I keep letting you my weaknesses and still ... Seriously guys ...



Hilarious


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

So first it was water and now oil? What's next? Ketchup Release? :<


----------



## vered (Sep 21, 2011)

troll kage is the best.


----------



## lathia (Sep 21, 2011)

Wasn't there a Blood release in some fillers or movies? I expect Tears release soon... heavier than water and salty!


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 21, 2011)

> Soooooooo, that means physicals attacks are useless, right ? Then hurry the fuck up, find the real clam and destroy it, DAMMIT !
> _*Oh, but heeey ... you're from Suna, right ?*_



Mizukage confirms, Suna = fodders


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage claims superiority to Muu? Looks like I was right, he let me win after all.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Sep 21, 2011)

Kaito308 said:


> I wonder if the _Hydration Technique _that Suigetsu and Mangetsu use is a Kekkei Genkai...which would mean the Mizukage could have it...so, let me get this straight: first, it's apparently really hard to hit him or even find him, when he is using the mirage technique...then, even if someone _does_ hit him with any sort of physical attack, it will just phase through him as well...
> Like a baws indeed



Ergh electric.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 21, 2011)

spoiler said:
			
		

> Trollkage : Tell me. Why did you guys went to Muu earlier. *It's obvious that the best strategy is to gang up on the
> stronger one.*
> 
> Gaara : And so we did.
> ...



Good loooord!


----------



## auem (Sep 21, 2011)

second mizukage is one of the 5 most interesting characters of this manga...


----------



## Sorin (Sep 21, 2011)

> MK : Humm ... the clam you actually see is one big Genjutsu, okay ? It's a mirage, I told you that right ?
> Soooooooo, that means physicals attacks are useless, right ? Then hurry the fuck up, find the real clam and destroy it, DAMMIT !



These dumb bitches are making BAMF Mizukage mad. 


> Oh, but heeey ... you're from Suna, right ?





He's like: "nevermind."


----------



## Selva (Sep 21, 2011)

rotfl his lines are hilarious


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

The Nidaime Mizukage deserves to remain in the manga forever.

He is easily the most awesome character I have ever seen.


----------



## vered (Sep 21, 2011)

Klue said:


> The Nidaime Mizukage deserves to remain in the manga forever.
> 
> He is easily the most awesome character I have ever seen.



i think his character is the best since the Tobi character of Madara.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Sep 21, 2011)

Klue said:


> Mizukage claims superiority to Muu? Looks like I was right, he let me win after all.



that's just the mizukage's arrogance talking.  muu and the niidaime mizukage are equals, they did in fact end up killing each other in their final fight.  They're like hashirama and uchiha madara, sometimes one may have a slight advantage over the other on a good day, but overall they're equals, fighting to a withdraw most of the times.


----------



## vered (Sep 21, 2011)

*just win!!!!!*




> *Okay, so, can you guys please kill me so I can call it a life *?


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

Klue said:


> The Nidaime Mizukage deserves to remain in the manga forever.
> 
> He is easily the most awesome character I have ever seen.



Gotta love that bamf


----------



## Crona (Sep 21, 2011)

Wait, so Suigetsu and Mizukage are from the same clan? I had no idea Suigetsu had this epicness within him 

Anyway I do agree Mizukage is a keeper


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

Nidaime Mizukage said:
			
		

> Okay, so, can you guys please kill me so I can call it a life?



Dear God, the awesome.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage is very close to appoaching my favourite wisecracker of all time. He just doesn't stop does he?

I really wanna see the Muu vs Mizukage flashback.


----------



## auem (Sep 21, 2011)

what makes it a little awkward is that none of the 3 old kages shown curiosity  to hear more about this war(who is behind it,how the villages have prepared etc..)...


----------



## dungsi27 (Sep 21, 2011)

ALL HAIL THE MIZUKAGE!!!

ALL HAIL THE MIZUKAGE!!!

ALL HAIL THE MIZUKAGE!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 




F*** Naruto.This manga should have been about the mighty Nidaime Mizukage


----------



## Fay (Sep 21, 2011)

> Gaara : I'm not the talking type.



Aww Gaara, typical man :33


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> ALL HAIL THE MIZUKAGE!!!
> 
> ALL HAIL THE MIZUKAGE!!!
> 
> ...



All we need is his full name now.


----------



## Sorin (Sep 21, 2011)

All of us should sport BAMF Mizukage avatars this week. 



> Gaara : Someone taught me to judge a book by its cover.



Who wants to bet Gaara has an image of Naruto above his head?


----------



## Faustus (Sep 21, 2011)

Gaara said:
			
		

> I'm not the talking type. I let my sand do the talking and find the clam.



Gaara is pretending to look cool but so far he sounds pathetic in his situation


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Sep 21, 2011)

I wish The Mizukage was real ,hanging up with him would be so fun


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 21, 2011)

Gaara is gonna get Iron sand.


----------



## Faustus (Sep 21, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Okay, so, can you guys please kill me so I can call it a life?



Sorry, guys, bother to explain the meaning of this phrase?


----------



## FearTear (Sep 21, 2011)

Why didn't Mizukage just say WHERE the real clam is?



Sorin said:


> Who wants to bet Gaara has an image of Naruto above his head?



I bet twenty euros


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 21, 2011)

N. Muzukage, we are not worthy!!!


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Sep 21, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Gaara is gonna get Iron sand.



why would u think that?  Gaara right now has Oil-Sands, he can sell it to Canada and become rich.  

Gaara's more likely to use gold dust, or some mixture variation sand like gold, iron, and the other minerals he can dig up.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 21, 2011)

This guy is indeed funny. If my favorite character spot wasn't reserved, and if Mizaukage wasn't meant to go soon, he'd have a shot @ becoming my favorite character.

He is like a very talkative Itachi.


----------



## auem (Sep 21, 2011)

'lil' onoki...'...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 21, 2011)

What an asshole


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 21, 2011)

He is such a troll...


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

> MK : lil' Oonoki, you'd have to hit harder than that. I see you're not using Dust Release. *Stamina problem ?*



that made me lol


----------



## Ferno (Sep 21, 2011)

Ferno said:


> Gaara's sand and Muu's dust release both involve applying immense pressure to their targets. Given that the Mizukage can resist such high pressure jutsus, he'll either be very fast or *very slippery*. However, he seemed quite still and solid last chapter, so I just can't predict his power.



Looks like I was onto something when I said he was _slippery_; at the time of writing that post I thought he could liquify himself but wasn't convinced of it.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 21, 2011)

Addy said:


> that made me lol



Yeah indeed, lol I can imagine his face when he says that line, it should be somehting like this :


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey Onoki, stamina problem? 



*Edit*: Damn it. Necessary Evil beat me to it.


----------



## ? (Sep 21, 2011)

lmao " lil' Onoki "


----------



## Iamacloud (Sep 21, 2011)

Nidaime Mizukage-sama!


----------



## Deshi Basara (Sep 21, 2011)

The love Mizukage-sama gets makes me so happy


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 21, 2011)

What happened to the part where Onoki got 1 shot ?


----------



## Faustus (Sep 21, 2011)

MK : lil' Oonoki, you'd have to hit harder than that. I see you're not using Dust Release. *Stamina problem*?

Hilarious  I wonder, is this intentional writing of Kishi, or our translator is letting himself some freedom?  Or maybe Mizukage-sama is actually trolling both Kishi and Yagami


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

Judging from what Muu said as he was being sealed and what was stated this chapter, I think Muu is definitely going to return at some point.

But what role will he play?


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> What happened to the part where Onoki got 1 shot ?



don't worry it's still not translated


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> I wish The Mizukage was real ,hanging up with him would be so fun



I honestly not sure who I'd like to drink with more, Him or Jiraiya. (Trust me that's high praise. )


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Why didn't Mizukage just say WHERE the real clam is?
> 
> 
> 
> I bet twenty euros



Because he is an obvious troll.


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 21, 2011)

Klue said:


> Judging from what Muu said as he was being sealed and what was stated this chapter, I think Muu is definitely going to return at some point.
> 
> But what role will he play?



Another one on Mizukage's trolling list


----------



## Fay (Sep 21, 2011)

Klue said:


> Judging from what Muu said as he was being sealed and what was stated this chapter, I think Muu is definitely going to return at some point.
> 
> But what role will he play?



Would be nice if we had Muu vs Mizukage round 2...


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 21, 2011)

Klue said:


> Judging from what Muu said as he was being sealed and what was stated this chapter, I think Muu is definitely going to return at some point.
> 
> But what role will he play?



Yeah Indeed, I have the same feeling aswell. It's certain that he will retrun.

You ask for a role ? _Mū_ doesn't need a role.

He will just make a giant _Jinton: Genkai Hakuri no Jutsu_ and own the universe.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm just translating stuff like I want. He says "Do you have stamina problem ?"
But it's shorter and fits his type.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 21, 2011)

Klue said:


> Judging from what Muu said as he was being sealed and what was stated this chapter, I think Muu is definitely going to return at some point.
> 
> But what role will he play?



he meant to say " be careful. I am not the strongest one here. Mizukage is."

So yeah he ain't coming back.

But Kishi is a shitty writer, so he might bring Muu back to get him and Mizukage OHKO each other once again.


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> he meant to say " be careful. I am not the strongest one here. Mizukage is."
> 
> So yeah he ain't coming back.
> 
> But Kishi is a shitty writer, so he might bring Muu back to get him and Mizukage OHKO each other once again.



Actually, that makes more sense than anything I have ever heard - well, ever.


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage for FV? 

Cast your votes now.


----------



## KillerFlow (Sep 21, 2011)

foreign said:


> Oooohh!
> 
> So Suigetsu has greatness in his blood afterall!
> 
> ...



More like fade away after seeing how 1/2 of his descendants became puppets to an Uchiha.


----------



## Taijukage (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage's an overrated douche. The manga needs more Madara.


----------



## Googleplex (Sep 21, 2011)

Water mixed with traces of oil. 
A Hozuki exclusive thing or something exclusive to the second Mizukage?


----------



## Fay (Sep 21, 2011)

KillerFlow said:


> More like fade away after seeing how 1/2 of his descendants became puppets to an Uchiha.



I don't think Suigetsu is a _puppet_ to Sasuke, his attitude towards Sasuke never suggested this. If he saw how Sasuke betrayed Karin, I'm sure Suigetsu would drop him like a rock.


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> Mizukage's an overrated douche. The manga needs more Madara.



Madara is a boring character. 

Now Mizukage, that's a different story...


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

funny guy and he is powerful.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 21, 2011)

It turns out that Muu was with an entire army when he fought Mizukage. 
Now that would be real major trolling.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 21, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> he meant to say " be careful. I am not the strongest one here. Mizukage is."
> 
> So yeah he ain't coming back.
> 
> *But Kishi is a shitty writer*, so he might bring Muu back to get him and Mizukage OHKO each other once again.



Or Muu will return at a critical moment and then when all hope is lost for Gaara and Oonoki, Naruto jumps in and saves the day before running off again.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> Mizukage's an overrated douche. The manga needs more Madara.



mizukage is like tobi madara. but madara lost this to bad to sad


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Water mixed with traces of oil.
> A Hozuki exclusive thing or something exclusive to the second Mizukage?



Probably a Nidaime Mizukage thing.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

i dont think muu will return i thought he was warning onoki about trusting the alliance.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2011)

KillerFlow said:


> More like fade away after seeing how 1/2 of his descendants became puppets to an Uchiha.



I think he'll be happy.

Uchihas are seen as the pinnacle of Genjutsu, something the Mizukage specialises in.

He'll be like "So you've become an Uchiha servant? Your good. I can rest in peace now."


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Sep 21, 2011)

"Okay, so, can you guys please kill me so I can call it a life ?"


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 21, 2011)

> Stamina problem ?



Wow..the innuendo...


----------



## ? (Sep 21, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> Mizukage's an overrated douche. The manga needs more Madara.


No Uchiha allowed.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 21, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Or Muu will return at a critical moment and then when all hope is lost for Gaara and Oonoki, Naruto jumps in and saves the day before running off again.



That would be another approach to totally ruin that fight yes.


----------



## Crona (Sep 21, 2011)

Why are people comparing Madara and Mizukage, I love them both 
They should forces, now that's a mist nin and Uchiha duo I want to see 

And lol at stamina problem...could imply so many things...


----------



## BroKage (Sep 21, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> Mizukage's an overrated douche. The manga needs more Madara.



Even Tobi couldn't troll like Mizukage Hozuki.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 21, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> That would be another approach to totally ruin that fight yes.



Which unfortunately means we should prepare ourselves for it.


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

mizukage reminds me


----------



## Fay (Sep 21, 2011)

Hmm... Gaara is quite impressive as well...


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

Before he falls, next chapter, I hope we receive an in depth explanation of Yin Release.


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

"MK : You're wasting your time. It's not something an old fart with a back problem can do."


----------



## vered (Sep 21, 2011)

and the trolling continues.


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

So he too is able to use the hidden technique of the Hozuki Clan. Can't wait to see his finger guns.


----------



## HawkMan (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't think Muu is going to return. The cryptic words he uttered were probably a warning of the Mizukage's level. It's becoming apparent that Muu was a tailor-made counter for Mizukage; with sensing, invisibility, and Jinton.


----------



## Crona (Sep 21, 2011)

omg Mizukage just verbally slapped the shit outta Onoki...


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Sep 21, 2011)

So far looks like a good chapter. Gaara show some thing new and get some praise(?) from one of the great kage from the past. Plus I get to see why Suigetsu and his bother put there hand in that gun shape.


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

lol, gaara  + onoiki = shit


----------



## Sesha (Sep 21, 2011)

The 2nd Mizukage really is the best Edo'ed Kage so far. Shame about the genjootsoo part, though.

The Houzuki clan has really fallen far since the 2nd.


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

all iread was mizukage's lines  

gaara's and onoiki's lines are all filler to me


----------



## HInch (Sep 21, 2011)

Ahaha. Oh God he's the best character in this manga.


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> I don't think Muu is going to return. The cryptic words he uttered were probably a warning of the Mizukage's level. It's becoming apparent that Muu was a tailor-made counter for Mizukage; with sensing, invisibility, and Jinton.



Onoki should have already know that, right? They are very familiar with one another.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 21, 2011)

Finished, but I didn't had most of the tools I use to translate since I'm not on my PC.
Have a good read.

I hope we'll get the chapter soon.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Sep 21, 2011)

then next chapter i predict naruto vs mizukage


----------



## Fay (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Yagami, chapter sounds pretty awesome, can't wait to see it myself :33!


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 21, 2011)

n.mizukage just got real!!!


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

The Mizukage's Infinite Blast Ninjutsu.
The Steam Dangerous Tyranny. seems very dangerous and great if muu could do nothing against it. naruto will probably saved them next chapter


----------



## Stringer Bell (Sep 21, 2011)

> The Mizukage's Infinite Blast Ninjutsu.
> The Steam Dangerous Tyranny.



LMAO!


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

Nidaime Mizukage is obviously stronger than Sandaime Raikage.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2011)

D:

That Mizukage. 

I feel as if an Uchiha might save the day. What could Naruto do defensively to go up against a jutsu like that?


----------



## Sorin (Sep 21, 2011)

Man how much more awesome can BAMF Mizukage get?!


----------



## HawkMan (Sep 21, 2011)

Klue said:


> Onoki should have already know that, right? They are very familiar with one another.


Muu and Onoki seem quite different, except for Jinton. Onoki lacks the stealth and enhanced sensing-which would be great in locating/disposing the clam. Anyways, it's just a guess.

And it does seem Onoki locates the clam, and is crimped by plot/stamina(sensible here).


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:
			
		

> Gaara : Genjutsu ?
> Oonoki : No ! It's no Genjutsu. It's the same ninjutsu that Muu-sama could do nothing against. The Mizukage's Infinite Blast Ninjutsu.
> The Steam Dangerous Tyranny.
> 
> The pure bloodlust called waked up the tyran.



Too funny, unable to lawl.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

foreign said:


> D:
> 
> That Mizukage.
> 
> I feel as if an Uchiha might save the day. What could Naruto do defensively to go up against a jutsu like that?



rasengan works on everything


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> Nidaime Mizukage is obviously stronger than Sandaime Raikage.



No so fast!

3rd Raikage happens to withstand any jutsu that goes against him and only a Bijuu can go toe-to-toe with him.


----------



## calimike (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Yagami for translated

Mizukage is strong kage!


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 21, 2011)

mizukage will make meteorites of trollfaces rain down from the sky!


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> No so fast!
> 
> 3rd Raikage happens to withstand any jutsu that goes against him and only a Bijuu can go toe-to-toe with him.



Raikage couldn't withstand _Jinton_, so your argument is invalid. Period.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 21, 2011)

Uber powerful tech incoming..

In before a remark like ''_The Mizukage went to hell with this technique and got kicked out because he told the devil 'turn the heating on, it's kind of chilly out here'_ ''.


----------



## Federer (Sep 21, 2011)

It's a shame that we had to wait so long for such a great character like the Mizukage.


----------



## Joker J (Sep 21, 2011)

So basically...

"Im not strong as Mizukage!"
Mizukage confirms?...
"Tell me. Why did you guys went to Muu earlier. It's obvious that the best strategy is to gang up on the
*stronger one*."
Yep!


----------



## AceBizzle (Sep 21, 2011)

How did this marvelous bastard die again?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> Raikage couldn't withstand _Jinton_, so your argument is invalid. Period.



well we dont know this but i do think the mizukage is a bit stronger because he has many different things he can use. and seems ti be able to turn his body into water. 

also suigetsu always says he is weak against raton why not have a raton user attack him


----------



## TruthHurts (Sep 21, 2011)

Naruto solo tyranny next week


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> Raikage couldn't withstand _Jinton_, so your argument is invalid. Period.



Based off what?


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 21, 2011)

So I guess we could imagine that Nidaime Mizukage has white hair and purple eyes, like Suigetsu?


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 21, 2011)

According to those last lines, are they implying that Trollkage can use steam release ala the Gobi?


----------



## Joker J (Sep 21, 2011)

Gabe said:


> well we dont know this but i do think the mizukage is a bit stronger because he has many different things he can use. and seems ti be able to turn his body into water.
> 
> also suigetsu always says he is weak against raton why not have a raton user attack him



I don't think it would be good for a person to have raiton covering his whole body and get shot by a water missile.


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> No so fast!
> 
> 3rd Raikage happens to withstand any jutsu that goes against him and only a Bijuu can go toe-to-toe with him.



but mizukage can genjutsu the raikage to stab himself .......... actually only itachi has displayed this feet with diedara which is weird honestly 

we saw funny mizukage who was like "you all suck "

now we see evil mizuakge who will be like "i am gonna fucking kill you "


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

was han from the mist village if it is true he can use steam


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> According to those last lines, are they implying that Trollkage can use steam release ala the Gobi?



I suppose so; can't wait to find out next week. Even Muu couldn't deal with his power. Muu's victory is tainted; the Nidaime Mizukage was bored with life and accepted death.

All I need is "that" flashback to make it canon.


----------



## Grimzilla (Sep 21, 2011)

Okay, I think we can agree that Second Mizukage is the best new character of the "Shinobi World War" arc.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Sep 21, 2011)

Dat Mizukage 

The only one who is Itachi`s equal, character- wise

I demand a long fight between Mizukage and Itachi ;-D


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

Joker J said:


> I don't think it would be good for a person to have raiton covering his whole body and get shot by a water missile.



not a raton covered body i was not talking about the raikage but a random raton user to demobilizes the mizukage like darui did to suigetsu


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> Okay, I think we can agree that Second Mizukage is the best new character of the "Shinobi World War" arc.



i think he is the best new character ever since tobi (before he became madara)


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

Gabe said:


> well we dont know this



Unlike FRS, _Jinton: Genkai Hakuri no Jutsu_ disintegrates at a molecular level. See the difference? Although it is just an assumption, it's common sense to me.


----------



## Googleplex (Sep 21, 2011)

Makes you wonder how Muu managed to kill this guy.


----------



## redneuro (Sep 21, 2011)

Gabe said:


> was han from the mist village if it is true he can use steam



I believe he's from the hidden stone


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Makes you wonder how Muu managed to kill this guy.



mizukage killed himself


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

Synn said:


> Unlike FRS, _Jinton: Genkai Hakuri no Jutsu_ disintegrates at a molecular level. See the difference? Although it is just an assumption, it's common sense to me.


again we dont know if his shield can withstand this. frs disintegrates people like it did to the pain body and he withstood it. so it is better to wait and see if it is stated in the manga.


----------



## Joker J (Sep 21, 2011)

Gabe said:


> not a raton covered body i was not talking about the raikage but a random raton user to demobilizes the mizukage like darui did to suigetsu



How will the random Raiton users find Mizukage real body?


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 21, 2011)

Klue said:


> I suppose so; can't wait to find out next week. Even Muu couldn't deal with his power. Muu's victory is tainted; the Nidaime Mizukage was bored with life and accepted death.
> 
> All I need is "that" flashback to make it canon.



Still, with Steam and Lava release, it appears that more than one bloodline is shared with a biju.  I wonder if they're related or if it's just a coincidence.

Also, in hindsight, Gaara's dad is looking less and less impressive next to these guys.


----------



## Synn (Sep 21, 2011)

Gabe said:


> again we dont know if his shield can withstand this. frs disintegrates people like it did to the pain body and he withstood it. so it is better to wait and see if it is stated in the manga.



You are wrong, my friend.

Kakuzu's body wasn't disintegrated when FRS hit him! His body suffered, however, damage at a molecular level, as stated by Tsunade/Shizune.


----------



## Joker J (Sep 21, 2011)

I can't even wait for the next chapter because of the Mizukage!


----------



## Leon (Sep 21, 2011)

But seriously i'm sad this guy doesn't have long left. He is a fucking amazing character, both design, personality and ability wise. Fuck you Kishimoto. He should have been an Akatsuki member or an ally from another village for Naruto like Bee.


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage is preparing the Hozuki Clan's ultimate technique. I'm a bit sad to see the non-Sharingan illusion festival come to an end.



Addy said:


> BS you just changed you av from nagato to mizukage



So you failed to see through my genjutsu after all.


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 21, 2011)

Man, Mangetsu better have been a pimp to live up to his family's legacy.


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Man, Mangetsu better have been a pimp to live up to his family's legacy.



He was probably already vanquished off panel.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 21, 2011)

AceBizzle said:


> How did this marvelous bastard die again?



Muu and the whole Rock village ganged on him. 

Or were you under the impression that Muu fought Mizukage 1on1 ?


----------



## redneuro (Sep 21, 2011)

I remember when these kages debuted... everyone was flaming the mizukage for his design.... now look at us


----------



## Guiness (Sep 21, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Man, Mangetsu better have been a pimp to live up to his family's legacy.



Hey, Suigetsu isn't that bad.

He endured a Bijuudama.

Suigetsu has talent


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Sep 21, 2011)

The Second Mizukage is a troll of epic proportions.  Kishimoto was right on the money with this character. 

Seems like it's also implied that Second Mizukage > Mu. This sheds a new light on their battle; did Mu have reinforcements, or was the Hozuki Mizukage handicapped in some way? I demand more exposition on this man.


----------



## auem (Sep 21, 2011)

only sad thing is gaara will now show his 'strongest shield'(for naruto has to be right) and 2nd mizukage will be defeated by 'prophecy of hero always right' plotline...


----------



## jso (Sep 21, 2011)

Gaara's dad was just for purely emotional purposes and to round out the 4 Kages (since Hokages are unsummonable). With the abilities he was given, he was never gonna get a good showing cos he's essentially a carbon copy of both Gaara and the 3rd Kazekage. His gold being used to fund the Sand's monetary problems was a pretty cool angle to their story though.


----------



## HawkMan (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm with Gabe on this, we'd need elaboration to determine whether Jinton could destroy Raikage. It does appear to be a higher-order attack than FRS.

Naruto was trying Bijuu Dama and Hachibi did bring Raikage to exhaustion, who knows. It's not really worth discussing unless we have something beyond abstract correlation to go on.



silenceofthelambs said:


> I demand more exposition on this man.


We'll probably get something when he's defeated, considering both perished. From their initial interaction it seemed Muu was alive after the Mizukage perished, but not long.


----------



## Joker J (Sep 21, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> The Second Mizukage is a troll of epic proportions.  Kishimoto was right on the money with this character.
> 
> Seems like it's also implied that Second Mizukage > Mu. This sheds a new light on their battle; did Mu have reinforcements, or was the Hozuki Mizukage handicapped in some way? I demand more exposition on this man.




Well Onoki was there when the battle took place otherwise he would not know of the technique that Muu had no counter too.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok,So I've been hesitant to jump on the Mizukage bandwagon,even though I've liked him for quite a while,because I feared he would get trolled just like the rest.
But now I gotta get with the program!


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

The mist village must have been a blast to live in when he was leading it.

The nidaime mizukage's personality is what I wish Naruto is like when he's hokage.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 21, 2011)

When i first saw the no eyebrows Kage. I knew he was going to be stronger then the others summoned with him.

I need this chapter....theres going to be some epic panels in this one.


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

So, someone post a link to Yagami1211's translation which was posted on another forum.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Sep 21, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> We'll probably get something when he's defeated, considering both perished. From their initial interaction it seemed Muu was alive slightly longer than Mizukage was.



Most likely. But I sincerely hope he doesn't go down in the next chapter.



Joker J said:


> Well Onoki was there when the battle took place otherwise he would not know of the technique that Muu had no counter too.



Good point. 

Kishimoto is also subtly reintroducing Taka into the war by revealing the Nidaime Mizukage to be a Hozuki clan member.


----------



## HawkMan (Sep 21, 2011)

Where's the Itachi and Mizukage comparison coming from, besides the use of genjutsu? Clearly Mizukage is more diverse and entertaining-that's not an opinion by the way. :-o

Nah, but seriously. He's funny, has unique abilities within the manga, isn't a Bishi but women still love him, is self-deprecating, and did I mention that he has a sense of humor? Doesn't sound anything like Itachi to  me.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Sep 21, 2011)

The Second Mizukage will break free of Edo Tensei, using his incredible genjutsu prowess. 

Count on it.


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 21, 2011)

Judging by the pattern thus far, Trollkage should be taken down in the next chapter.  Will he get trolled like Sasori and Deidara, or will he, like the Raikage, get a defeat befitting his reputation?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Sep 21, 2011)

Ahh, he's a Hozuki. I guess that's where Suigetsu gets his sense of humor from, and I'd imagine that Mizukage's hair is light blue too. 

We also finally know what Suigetsu and Mangetsu do with their fingers. This also gives Mizukage some other abilities from association: Hydration and Strong Water Arm. That makes his defense even greater since if you get past his Izanagi-like clam, then his body is still indestructible.


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

Regardless, I hope we'll finally see exactly who Kabuto plans to summon by the end of chapter 557.

This wait is killing me.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 21, 2011)

So he officially has white hair and purple eyes?....Adobe photoshop here i come!


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Sep 21, 2011)

Klue said:


> Regardless, I hope we'll finally see exactly who Kabuto plans to summon by the end of chapter 557.
> 
> This wait is killing me.



The Second Mizukage. 

He was the one inside the sixth coffin all along.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 21, 2011)

So...we get his last name but not his first, fuck he really is the ultimate troll. Or maybe...just maybe, his first name is "Troll". Troll Hozuki, yah that sounds pretty awesome for a pretty awesome guy.

I hope he trolls Kabuto and defeats Edo Tensei himself, and still lives. Then he goes on to solo Madara. Zetsu kills himself so he doesn't have to face a humiliating defeat, and Sasuke realizes through fear of the threat of Troll Hozuki that he must get with Naruto and be a good guy...or get trolled hard. The world is saved, thanks to Troll Hozuki, now respect this guy 

PS-We need a Troll face smilies for Troll Hozuki if there isn't one already(Haven't seen it around surprisingly). 

Anyways, this chapter looks like it's going to be pretty funny and at the same time pretty awesome. Can't wait.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Sep 21, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Where's the Itachi and Mizukage comparison coming from, besides the use of genjutsu? Clearly Mizukage is more diverse and entertaining-that's not an opinion by the way. :-o
> 
> Nah, but seriously. He's funny, has unique abilities within the manga,* isn't a Bishi but women still love him,* is self-deprecating, and did I mention that he has a sense of humor? Doesn't sound anything like Itachi to  me.



Bishis aren?t the only thing woman like,women can like not good looking characters too but in a different way than they like good looking ones 

Mizukage is just awesome ,anyone who doesn?t like him must have weird some weird illness


----------



## sadino (Sep 21, 2011)

Kishimoto delivers again.Funny how people said Mizukage was fodder when we first saw him.

@KZW
Troll Hozuki sounds good.


----------



## Sorin (Sep 21, 2011)

When he tries, kishi can actually create pretty awesome characters.


----------



## Grimzilla (Sep 21, 2011)

Man, Onoki needs a chiropractor bad

My dad was the best on the East coast until age and pain got to him sasly. His hand strength could get you to pop ANYWHERE.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 21, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Ahh, he's a Hozuki. I guess that's where Suigetsu gets his sense of humor from, and I'd imagine that Mizukage's hair is light blue too.
> 
> We also finally know what Suigetsu and Mangetsu do with their fingers. This also gives Mizukage some other abilities from association: Hydration and Strong Water Arm. That makes his defense even greater since if you get past his Izanagi-like clam, then his body is still indestructible.


Yeah I wonder if he has the same body make up as Suigetsu, if he does than it might take Naruto completing Bijuu Bomb to KO and Seal him.


----------



## Joker J (Sep 21, 2011)

I wish Mizukage had an epic sword cuz both Suigetsu and Mangetsu wanted to be great swordsman in the village swordsmen group.

Also HAHAHA Suigetsu was gonna blow Sasuke freaken head off!


----------



## Final Jutsu (Sep 21, 2011)

ok really, someone important needs to fkin die already.  This is far too one sided.   Also, it's pretty stupid how the most interesting characters in this manga are all dead.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 21, 2011)

Water pistol?  How does the Mizukage know what a pistol is!?  Other than that one gun in the wave arc, guns aren't supposed to exist!

I'm going to write an angry letter.


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 21, 2011)

Joker J said:


> I wish Mizukage had an epic sword cuz both Suigetsu and Mangetsu wanted to be great swordsman in the village swordsmen group.
> 
> Also HAHAHA Suigetsu was gonna blow Sasuke freaken head off!



In hindsight, that scene makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Water pistol?  How does the Mizukage know what a pistol is!?  Other than that one gun in the wave arc, guns aren't supposed to exist!
> 
> I'm going to write an angry letter.



He invented the pistol.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 21, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Water pistol?  How does the Mizukage know what a pistol is!?  Other than that one gun in the wave arc, guns aren't supposed to exist!
> 
> I'm going to write an angry letter.



they have shotguns in their country.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Water pistol?  How does the Mizukage know what a pistol is!?  Other than that one gun in the wave arc, guns aren't supposed to exist!
> 
> I'm going to write an angry letter.



Since when were you under the impression Nidaime Mizukage didn't know what a pistol is?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Sep 21, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Water pistol?  How does the Mizukage know what a pistol is!?  Other than that one gun in the wave arc, guns aren't supposed to exist!
> 
> I'm going to write an angry letter.



well that goes to show that guns do exist but that


----------



## Lord Stark (Sep 21, 2011)

Houzuki Trollgetsu... Or Trollzuki?


----------



## jso (Sep 21, 2011)

Pistols are named after water pistols in this manga, not the other way around lol


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 21, 2011)

Joker J said:


> I wish Mizukage had an epic sword cuz both Suigetsu and Mangetsu wanted to be great swordsman in the village swordsmen group.
> 
> Also HAHAHA Suigetsu was gonna blow Sasuke freaken head off!



Dont forget Mangetsu.

this panel


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Sep 21, 2011)

sadino said:


> Kishimoto delivers again.Funny how people said Mizukage was fodder when we first saw him.



Just goes to show how impartial I am when concerning the power of a character. 

I did however thought his face looked too awkward: long narrow head, super large chin, tiny nose, beady eyes, and a weird cheshire smile. But Kishimoto seems to have become comfortable drawing him. Compare:


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Sep 21, 2011)

Hexa said:


> *Water pistol?*  How does the Mizukage know what a pistol is!?  Other than that one gun in the wave arc, guns aren't supposed to exist!
> 
> I'm going to write an angry letter.



Why ? Water pistol sounds awesome  Kishi said there wouldn?t be any pistols in his manga ,but he never said that there wouldn?t be any water pistols


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2011)

Mizukage better impress with his new ninjutsu.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 21, 2011)

I like that Kishi made the enemy Kages impressive as hell.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow, N.Mizukage sure is rapestorming them with ease. 

So he is related to Suigetsu and Mangetsu, nice to see some strong Suitons jutsus from him.

I will like to see that Doton giant fist from Oonoki, the description seems to be paint it as epic.

I guess we now know what Muu was trying to say chapters ago.

That ultimate jutsu that Mizukage is about to perform reminded me for some reason to Sasuke's Kirin, in terms of hype and the fact that it seems to come from the sky.



Jizznificent said:


> mizukage will make meteorites of trollfaces rain down from the sky!



That would be epic. 



Googleplex said:


> Makes you wonder how Muu managed to kill this guy.



Probably being invisible all the time while cornering him with Jintons.


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> I like that Kishi made the enemy Kages impressive as hell.



That's probably the best part of these last few chapters though I do wish that Hanzou had the same treatment.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 21, 2011)

After Mangetsu and Suigetsu I say Mizukage's name is Zangetsu Hozuki.


----------



## cloudsymph (Sep 21, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> I like that Kishi made the enemy Kages impressive as hell.



and yet we are stuck with crappy naruto, sasuke and sakura


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 21, 2011)

Hozuki Water Pistol. I guess we finally see a Long range Jutsu Suigetsu is capable of.


----------



## Joker J (Sep 21, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> In hindsight, that scene makes a lot more sense.


Yea he should have fatality Sasuke.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cOiba1su1o[/YOUTUBE]
Mizukage might do something along the lines tho.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 21, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> After Mangetsu and Suigetsu I say Mizukage's name is Zangetsu Hozuki.





"The reason you can't beat me, Kazekage, is because your Ultimate Shield is no match for my Ultimate Attack.."
"Your Ultimate Attack?"
"Yes. Getsuga Tensho."


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 21, 2011)

Hozuki water canon will be stronger.

You all know where it comes from.


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Hozuki water canon will be stronger.
> 
> You all know where it comes from.



So the Mizukage will literally be jizzing all over Gaara's ultimate defence...? 

I like it!


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Hozuki Water Pistol. I guess we finally see a Long range Jutsu Suigetsu is capable of.



Suigetsu would be capable of if he were as strong as his Nidaime Mizukage, but he is not.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 21, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Hozuki water canon will be stronger.
> 
> You all know where it comes from.



^^Blastoise!


----------



## AoshiKun (Sep 21, 2011)

I love Mizukage trollage.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 21, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's probably the best part of these last few chapters though I do wish that Hanzou had the same treatment.



Didn't Hanzou solod the Ambush squad?

He also was able to dodge Gedo mazo's attack, and to defeat the Sannins. And in the end he was defeated by a guy whose life was dedicated to defeat him, and whose fighting style was created to counter Hanzou's...


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

the mizuakge's ultimate attack from the sky is the death star itself


----------



## tomodachi (Sep 21, 2011)

cloudsymph said:


> and yet we are stuck with crappy naruto, sasuke and sakura



A candle twice as bright burns twice as short


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 21, 2011)

So are we calling him Nidaime Mizukage, Hozuki or just Trollboss?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

Joker J said:


> Also HAHAHA Suigetsu was gonna blow Sasuke freaken head off!



Suigetsu could have one_shotted_ Sasuke, literally 



Aji Tae said:


> "The reason you can't beat me, Kazekage, is because your Ultimate Shield is no match for my Ultimate Attack.."
> "Your Ultimate Attack?"
> "Yes. Getsuga Tensho."


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

tomodachi said:


> A fire candle as bright burns twice as short



blade runner reference


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Sep 21, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> So are will calling him Nidaime Mizukage, Hozuki or just Trollboss?



Hozuki Trollgetsu.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 21, 2011)

This chapter must be really epic if it is taking so much to come out.

Hopefully we'll have color pages soon to see Nidaime Mizukage in full color and confirm if he really has the same set of eye and hair color than the Houzuki brothers.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Sep 21, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Suigetsu could have one_shotted_ Sasuke, literally



Yup. Silly people and their "tiers."


----------



## AoshiKun (Sep 21, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> This chapter must be really epic if it is taking so much to come out.
> 
> Hopefully we'll have color pages soon to see Nidaime Mizukage in full color and confirm if he really has the same set of eye and hair color than the Houzuki brothers.



Mizukage is Suigetsu's father 100% proved 
Suigetsu has so much potencial but too bad Kishimoto doesn't give a damn for him.


----------



## geminis (Sep 21, 2011)

Trrrooolllllllkage baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Thor (Sep 21, 2011)

If Mizukage was bishie he would be the best character in the manga. But he's not so Minato still takes the top spot.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 21, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that Trollgetsu, despite of saying that he is a inton user, a genjutsu user, he hasn't use a single genjutsu himself?


----------



## HawkMan (Sep 21, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Suigetsu could have one_shotted_ Sasuke, literally


And Sasuke would have just summoned Manda, placed him in genjutsu, hopped inside to absorb the damage, and then de-summoned him. :-O

But seriously, Suigetsu clearly lacked the balls to do so-no pun intended. Taka was formed and held together by their fear/respect/awe of Hebi Sasuke.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

I hate Suigetsu but since he is related to the Trollkage he has great potential. I'm actually waiting to see more Suigetsu now 



HawkMan said:


> And Sasuke would have just summoned Manda, placed him in genjutsu, hopped inside to absorb the damage, and then de-summoned him. :-O


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 21, 2011)

Suigetsu wasn't scared of Sasuke


----------



## Phemt (Sep 21, 2011)

Trollkage will get owned in a chapter or 2, I hope you all realize that and how irrelevant he is.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 21, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Mizukage is Suigetsu's father 100% proved
> Suigetsu has so much potencial but too bad Kishimoto doesn't give a damn for him.





I say his abilities will get the chance to shine against Mangetsu.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 21, 2011)

> The Mizukage's Infinite Blast Ninjutsu.
> The Steam Dangerous Tyranny.


I bet Kishi is enjoying himself.


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Sep 21, 2011)

i think that the clam is a genjutsu,it isn't a real summon..it is only an excuse for confuse enemy


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

the brave second mizuakge will facepalm at mei, and sigetsu 

while giving kisame and zabuza  a thumbs up


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 21, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Mizukage is Suigetsu's father 100% proved
> Suigetsu has so much potencial but too bad Kishimoto doesn't give a damn for him.



Actually he's their mother , not even his sons are safe from his trolls. Seriously though, I'd say grandfather if anything.

Kishi probably is going to have Suigetsu release all of the Edo Swordsmen, take all their swords, solo them, seal them, release them again, solo them again, seal them again, then one shot Naruto and Sasuke and becomes a Troll master with his trolltastic father/grandfather/whatever he is to Suigetsu and Mangetsu. 

Naruto is going to be renamed to "The Adventures Of The Hozuki Trolling Family".



Sutol said:


> Trollkage will get owned in a chapter or 2, I hope you all realize that and how irrelevant he is.



Actually, this is all a mirage, he already solo Kabuto and Madara, Sasuke is scared out of his mind by this guy's awesomeness and Zetsu offed himself, Troll Hozuki saved the world, it's time to fucking celebrate.

We need an official day for this guy, a day were everyone trolls, he'll be so proud.


----------



## geminis (Sep 21, 2011)

I used to see ppl claim that gaara was unbeatable in the desert.....that Kisame would've got his shit handed to him or Itachi......lol I used to chuckle at them.

Here we have a suiton user (which is supposedly weak againt doton- fodderizing 2 Kages.....laughing at them as they desperately cling on to their lives and frantically look for a way out of this hell.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 21, 2011)

Suigetsu: "Grandpa? "


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 21, 2011)

Can anyone even beat this guy without absolute knowledge on him.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

@geminis Gaara's sand is not doton.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 21, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Can anyone even beat this guy without absolute knowledge on him.



If he summons the clam its pretty much over for anyone.


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 21, 2011)

> MK : Tell me. Why did you guys went to Muu earlier. It's obvious that the best strategy is to gang up on the
> stronger one.
> 
> Gaara : And so we did.
> MK : Yeah, right. Look as hard as you want, it's obvious I'm the stronger one here. Muu just look like a dying Mummy to me, and nothing else.



  

And he has a water gun 

Mizukage


----------



## Mio (Sep 21, 2011)

I like the Mizukage, he should kill off both Onoki and Gaara


----------



## Kankurette (Sep 21, 2011)

Not Gaara, please! The poor sod's already died once!

Also I'm going to start calling him Lord Flashkage. Woof!


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 21, 2011)

Fuck Madara/Sasuke/Kabuto, I'm actually really excited for this fight.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey Madara : WELCOME TO DIE !
Oh, where yo curleh mustache at?


----------



## geminis (Sep 21, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> @geminis Gaara's sand is not doton.



What is it?


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

geminis said:


> What is it?



Sand.


----------



## geminis (Sep 21, 2011)

I understand it's some kind of jinnchuriki hand-me-down but sand is earth so I assume Gaara is a doton user.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 21, 2011)

rampage kakashi will come in like a storm and save the day next chapter.  it definitely has to be your year if you can stop this BAMF of a nidaime  trollkage!


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 21, 2011)

geminis said:


> I understand it's some kind of jinnchuriki hand-me-down but sand is earth so I assume Gaara is a doton user.



It's a Bijuu skill like Kyubi's Sonic Roar or Hachibi's Ink, but it's not doton.


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

mizuakge rampage anyone?


----------



## Leon (Sep 21, 2011)

OMG YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 21, 2011)

Demanding Mizukage in the Top 3 for the next Character Poll.

On another note.
Wonder what it means with:
"The Steam Dangerous Tyranny."

The Mist's dangerous Tyran?



> The pure bloodlust called and waked up the tyran.



Mizukage going apeshit?


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Sep 21, 2011)

THE CHAPTER'S OUT!!!!!! THE CHAPTER'S OUT!!! GOOOOO READ ITTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joker J (Sep 21, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Can anyone even beat this guy without absolute knowledge on him.



Muu but... it cost him his life. "*Mizukage:* If im dying! your dying!"


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

naruhodo's translation is so.....


----------



## CA182 (Sep 21, 2011)

Kankurette said:


> Not Gaara, please! The poor sod's already died once!
> 
> Also I'm going to start calling him Lord Flashkage. Woof!



Blackadder reference?



Quote "Just because I can give multiple orgasms to the furniture just by sitting on it, doesn't mean that I'm not sick of this damn war."

It's actually fitting for the Mizukage isn't it?


----------



## Klue (Sep 21, 2011)

naruhodo said:
			
		

> Gaara: Genjutsu?
> 
> Onoki: No, it's not genjutsu! It's the technique developed by *Muu-sama's ancestors*, Mizukage's infinite explosions technique...



Is this really to be believed?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 21, 2011)

I prefer my own translation even if the script wasn't fully complete.


----------



## ScienceFiction (Sep 21, 2011)

*Bhooring...BhooooooRING!*

They need to hurry up and seal this fodder Kage. He's not funny anymore and things are mighty boring without any Itachi panels. And why can't Kishimoto seem to kill off anyone? What happen to the gore of part 1? Seems like Kishimoto got his balls chopped off or something. Kentaro Miura from Berserk needs to take over and have everyone raped and mauled by demons...


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Sep 21, 2011)

Addy said:


> mods need to hurry up and seal this thread



 yea i agree with this


----------



## Taijukage (Sep 21, 2011)

Boring...waste of a chapter. He isn't fodder, in fact I think he's too fucking strong, and merely there to hype Naruto who will inevitably arrive and Frog Kata the shit out of him. He's just an example of why genjutsu sucks.


----------



## Penance (Sep 21, 2011)

NOW, Naruto'll probably step in...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 21, 2011)

Did the threads just disappeared ?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2011)

it was great dont understand why people call manga characters filler and then cry for side character development.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok so heres whats gonna happen naruto is going to go sage mode and sense where the real mizukage is and basically fuck him up. Maybe he attempts the bijuu dama in RM after finding the real mizukage.

Also I'm willing to bet the real mizukage is in the clam naruto should use a flying rasenshuriken on it.


----------



## Ferno (Sep 21, 2011)

Personally, I really dislike this 'trollkage', and I don't understand where all this worship for him on NF came from, it's like a new religion has developed amongst us, however it won't take me alive


----------



## jso (Sep 21, 2011)

Random shoutout to the unappreciated fodder for their attempt to seal Mizukage with the coordinated seal-tag kunai attack. Kunais with seal tags is kinda badass lol.


----------



## Sagitta (Sep 21, 2011)

This chapter was like the end of the first Mortal Kombat movie where Shao Kahn comes from the sky and pwns.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Sep 22, 2011)

I thought this chapter was okay. The 2nd Mizukage is getting kinda annoying now. I hope Gaara & Oonoki deal with instead of Naruto butting in and taking all the glory.


----------



## takL (Sep 23, 2011)

i understand the steam tyranny (jooki boui) was taken from an anime film, steamboy .

apparently kish is big on otomo.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ferno said:


> Personally, I really dislike this 'trollkage', and I don't understand where all this worship for him on NF came from, it's like a new religion has developed amongst us, however it won't take me alive



You'll come around...they always do.


----------



## ninjaneko (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah, that "Jokey Boy" thing confused me. What's with the translations lately...? Is no one using HBK anymore?

Anyway, I was disappointed that Oonoki didn't die. It's not that I don't like the old man, but it would've made things more dramatic and suspenseful without even breaking the cardinal rule against the old Rookies dying. :/

Like Chaos Hokage, I also hope Naruto doesn't come in and save the day here. It would really be unnecessary.


----------



## luffyg2 (Sep 23, 2011)

I really thought that Oonoki was dead when he got shot by the Mizukage... too bad it turned out to be a clone. I really need to see someone important from the alliance die... this war has been way too one sided only unknown ninja are dying.


----------



## Klue (Sep 26, 2011)

Doesn't matter really, it would have served no purpose.


----------



## juUnior (Sep 27, 2011)

<copy+paste>Chap was EPIC because there was Gaara in it.. Gaara >>>>>> ALL xP xDXDXD<3<3<3

Trying to be objective: dwarfkage could have died here, 2 times I lol'ed about him in this chapter thinking "this old dude can't ba a kage.. back or stamina etc" I know its exageration but still.. he could be dead right now, or at least so injured <with a small hole xd> to not get up.. nonetheless panel was really cool <3
The Second Mizukage dude - I just freakin' love the way he behave and all.. he cannot be changed to true zombie as Kishi did to the Third Raikage, it would really not benefit this fight in the entertainment department ^^ <well, the 3rd Raikage seems like a 'normal' fellow in character while Mizukage dude is quote.. a unique one in this field xD>
Did I mention that Oonoki is pathetic? I know he's old and whatnot but.. man, if not for Gaara, he would be dead xd
Art.. some moments were uber drawn, some didn't impress me at all or I thought were 'weak' xd
New technique of Gaara - nice motif with pyramids and sand, quite cool, and nice 'animation' <in anime it should look cool with all that sand coming into each other layer etc. ...... xd> BUT I wished for Sabaku Kyuu, finally.. NOT. Freakin' ET zombie.. Gaara cannot make Sabaku kyuu because he knows they will regenrate, and he knows he must seal them.. I hate it : /
All in all: really good chapter, from the beginning I liked it <title <3<3 I would like to know the Second Mizukage dudes name xd>. Nidaime Mizukage is uber: nice summon, water techniques from Hoozuki clan <you remember Suigetsu's water gun almost on Sasuke's head, right? xD> and now that sth in the end.. <3 Another kage who isn't some random shit and fights well like the Third Raikage <now waiting for Muu's comeback <3 >

Aha, naruhodo translation always seems so bad to me.. now spoiler translation at some points make this chapter more clear than usually.. I mean: Muu-sama ancestors vs Muu-sama could do nothing against - and Mizukage knows it. Well, common sense tells me the spoiler translation was correct - why bother saying that Muu-sama's ancestors did have sth like that and now Mizukage does it? To tell us another plot..lol..stuff? Simply better seems that Muu-sama was not able to do nothing against this technique of Mizukage, heh. And I liked this: "MK : The Sand's Eye ? Thanks to that you kept watching Oonoki, good.
( When the Clam got hit, he did a Sand Clone ) I'm the real deal now. (* This sand dude, he does nothing without reason )*"
Gaara is so freakin' uber cool <3


----------

